# The far cry 2 thread!



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2008)

Alright, apart from custom maps... lets discuss the epic win that is far cry 2.

My system defaulted to all high graphics, and i left it there - its running nice and smooth. (not sure if DX9 or DX10 tho)


Memorable moments so far: 

* Setting a chicken on fire, and then running like hell as the whole friendly base caught alight  from it.
* firing a rocket at an oncoming jeep, to have the flaming debris fly up and smack me in the face. My "best buddy" then came in and dragged me from the wreckage
*driving into what i thought was a friendly town, until they all started ramming me in their cars and shooting at me. Flamethrower solved that problem


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL at the moments, can't wait to get it !


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2008)

Heres my farcry2 bench resul,you can see the settings at the top.I've not tried it in dx10 yet though.


----------



## POOLESOFT (Oct 22, 2008)

i get 40 t0 50 fps with all maxed out @ 1280x1024@8xaa        sweet...........


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2008)

Can you run the benchmarker,its in the bin folder and post your result.We might as well use this thread to post them in,unless someone wants to make a new thread just for the purpose.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 22, 2008)

I cannot wait to play it!!! Wooooo!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 22, 2008)

This game does sound good to be honest and i am looking for another game. I resorted to digging my copy of X3: Reunion and after flying around for 5 minutes straight and not getting anywhere I remembered why I put it at the bottom of the box. 
How does this game compare to Crysis for example? i.e will i be able to play it on my computer?


----------



## raptori (Oct 22, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Alright, apart from custom maps... lets discuss the epic win that is far cry 2.
> 
> My system defaulted to all high graphics, and i left it there - its running nice and smooth. (not sure if DX9 or DX10 tho)
> 
> ...




did you try geforce driver 180.42 Beta... if not try it its improve farcry2 FPS


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2008)

I got this game now but I cant load is until I get home.  

If it's 1/2 as good as everyone is saying I'll be buying it later this week.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 22, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I got this game now but I cant load is until I get home.
> 
> If it's 1/2 as good as everyone is saying I'll be buying it later this week.



LOL , nice demo you got there


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah my new theory is to try EVERY game before buying it. I've been let down by demoless games too often but I still want to support the games worth playing.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 22, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah my new theory is to try EVERY game before buying it. I've been let down by demoless games too often but I still want to support the games worth playing.



true that !


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 22, 2008)

Just for shits and giggles last night i tried to download the game to see how bad the seeds/peer ratio was and what my d/l speed would be. I got 0.7kB/s down and up on the torrent and it would have taken me 2 years to d/l.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Just for shits and giggles last night i tried to download the game to see how bad the seeds/peer ratio was and what my d/l speed would be. I got 0.7kB/s down and up on the torrent and it would have taken me 2 years to d/l.



lol. With all the different images on the trackers I wish people would have just use one or two files like Assassins Creed with the 6000+ seeders before the game was even released. Ironically the cracked/nuked version played better than the retail version I got for my bday.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome game!  It's very smooth at 1680x1050 all maxed out with 4xAA and a 4870 at 850/1050 






I find it does stutter a lot though.  Sometimes, every 1 or 2 seconds it'll freeze for a split second and then resume.  I'm using the ATi hotfix too.

EDIT: Also found some nvidia far cry 2 drivers: http://techreport.com/discussions.x/15746 links available there.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Awesome game!  It's very smooth at 1680x1050 all maxed out with 4xAA and a 4870 at 850/1050
> 
> *snip
> 
> I find it does stutter a lot though.  Sometimes, every 1 or 2 seconds it'll freeze for a split second and then resume.  I'm using the ATi hotfix too.



If you lower the AA do you still stutter?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 22, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> If you lower the AA do you still stutter?



Yea, it unfortunately does 

Hopefully a new driver release will fix this, anyone else getting the same issue?

BTW to show your FPS, press the key next to 1 (`) and type "showfps 1"


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2008)

Well if you have a 512mb 4870 it might just not have the ram available to load the large textures. If is stutters @ lower resolutions then I would assume your right about the driver though. Maybe a good round of defragging will help also.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> This game does sound good to be honest and i am looking for another game. I resorted to digging my copy of X3: Reunion and after flying around for 5 minutes straight and not getting anywhere I remembered why I put it at the bottom of the box.
> How does this game compare to Crysis for example? i.e will i be able to play it on my computer?



It runs far better than crysis ever did, AND i think it looks better.



raptori said:


> did you try geforce driver 180.42 Beta... if not try it its improve farcry2 FPS



No. i heard those drivers break the level editor in the game, and i intend to play with that.



latest thing i've found amusing: hovercraft on the rivers. With a sniper rifle 
The enemy boats catch up behind me and start shooting, i have enough time to get off the seat, turn around and snipe the enemy gunners before the boat loses momentum... and just keep on going. makes it a lot faster than walking everywhere!


----------



## HolyCow02 (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh I cannot wait to run this tonight! I wanted to have the steam download running while I am at work, but noooooooo, it wasn't yet released at 6:30 this morning! How Lame!  

Oh well, I will post the benchies later tonight!


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Yea, it unfortunately does
> 
> Hopefully a new driver release will fix this, anyone else getting the same issue?
> 
> BTW to show your FPS, press the key next to 1 (`) and type "showfps 1"



Are you using the 8.10 hotfix drivers?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> Are you using the 8.10 hotfix drivers?



yea


----------



## newconroer (Oct 22, 2008)

Quick note for ATI users, try using 2x AA instead of 4, performance is worth it the TINY IQ loss; as well as Very High Shadows instead of Ultra High.


I noticed some things I was not prepared for gameplay and control wise. There's no prone..no leaning..and iron sights/zoom is a momentary maneuver, rather than toggle. 

Also, mouse acceleration.. AWFUL. I cannot stand force acceleration.

The Gamerprofile.xml seems to indicate nothing about this.

Where are the files to modify engine commands?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 22, 2008)

Be warned, there is a serious activation issue with this game. I have never ran into an issue in this manner. it allows you to add your key then says its not able to activate. Steam forums say ubisoft is reactivating a ton of keys I guess, but it just makes me wonder WTF they were thinking releasing bunk keys!

I have contacted suport and looked in the forums and so far there are no answers, I hope to hall they get this sorted FAST.

Concider yourselves lucky, those who are in already!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Also, mouse acceleration.. AWFUL. I cannot stand force acceleration.



Mouse acceleration? :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 22, 2008)

seems steam doesnt want you to type in the code no matter how correct it is, be sure to use the copy to clipboard option to get the code to work, then paster it to the bar when asked!


----------



## bpgt64 (Oct 22, 2008)

I ordered my copy from steam, hoping to get home and try it out within an hour!


----------



## rampage (Oct 22, 2008)

the game is ment to be released here today in australia (23/10/08) and currently ist 05:52 and im about to knock off work, so come 9 am ill be waiting at the store to grab this  then sleeeeep then time to play...


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2008)

I tried it.  I died.  Now I have to go back to work for my beating.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 22, 2008)

Ahhhhhh noooo there's a built in filtering engine dammit!

Sprites pop up even more than Crysis, and you can clearly see the filtering line as it ushers in higher quality textures.

Dammit when are they going to stop doing this in games.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 22, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Quick note for ATI users, try using 2x AA instead of 4, performance is worth it the TINY IQ loss; as well as Very High Shadows instead of Ultra High.
> 
> 
> I noticed some things I was not prepared for gameplay and control wise. There's no prone..no leaning..and iron sights/zoom is a momentary maneuver, rather than toggle.
> ...



if you disable the "enhance pointer precision" in windows, does it still happen?


----------



## newconroer (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't have the enhanced ticked, so to answer your question yes, it still does it.


Here's a picture of the filtering, check out the shadow on the building and how it's split in half by the resolution. It reminds me of the GSM_lod variable in Crysis:
Naturally AF doesn't affect it, and I'm curious why the performance reviews even mention AF, as if suggesting the forced it. So far I can't see it doing anything to the IQ.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 22, 2008)

newconroer said:


> I don't have the enhanced ticked, so to answer your question yes, it still does it.



damn... im not looking forward to that.  I could disable it in CS by unchecking the enhanced.


----------



## CY:G (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok so i have been playing with the Map Editor for some time now and it kicks ass(PC version), i havent even played the main game yet!!!

The amount of stuff you can do and how easy it is, this must have been a nightmare to program!!!!

I started with the obvious, i made a 10 story high tower of explosive barrels, and surrounded the area with oil/gas tanks, then i made a Watch tower with a gun mounted on top of it, and then i watched the insane fireworks, the explosion took like 5 seconds to stop at which point all the vegetation nearby was on flames, kick ass.

Also im AMAZED at the performance of this game, while watching that over the top explosion the lowest frame rate i got was 27 fps, and that was only in the worst part of that ridiculous explosion, this was at 1920 * 1200 with everything in Very High.

I would have paid $60 just for the map editor...


----------



## newconroer (Oct 22, 2008)

Buey, you can reduce the acceleration's lag by using the in game mouse smoothing feature. Generally speaking, acceleration is bad, smoothing is bad and also magnifies the acceleration but in this case it seems to help!

DX10 does seem to run better.

Though I have noticed that slight slight stutter but not for two seconds as previously mentioned.

I'm just desperate to get rid of the streaming sprites and that lod grain filter or whatever the heck it is!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2008)

I just got home and installed FC2 

Here is my first benchmark run. sorry its 2 pages.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2008)

Can you guys enable both HDR and aa ? I can't I have to use bloom and aa. What do yall have it at?


----------



## newconroer (Oct 22, 2008)

In DX9 it allows the menu to show the use of HDR and Bloom, where as in DX10 it's Bloom only.

1. I don't see how or why HDR AND Bloom would be a good idea
2. In DX10 I would think HDR takes prescedence over Bloom....


Part of me has been trying to down step some of the visual settings and run comparisons, just so I can say 'hey guys, try this.., try that' etc. but the other half just wants to play and once you get into it, it is quite fun. 

I think the game's best IQ so far is the lighting, but then again, it starts out with a good contrast to brightness ratio, which always makes textures look more stunning, and lighting more vivid.

It's definatley not as dense and 'full' like Crysis or especially Warhead is. Though I do think it's more polished than say Clear Sky, because at the same time it's more simplistic too.

My only dislike with this approach is that some of the textures, especially the roads are very bland and there seems to be very little parallexing going on.

But, when the action is flying, you really don't care. I have a feeling with this game, while you have the ability to 'free roam,' you'll find it's basically Far Cry meets Grand Theft Auto meets Oblivion. So in the former you want to blow shit up, in the medium, you want to do wild stupid stuff and in the latter, you want to explore/quest. For the latter, little things (well big to me...) like the filtering issue ruin that immersion. I don't like the feeling of having to purposely look for action, becuse my exploring is dumbed down by bad IQ.

And the WORST part of all this, is that I still haven't gotten more than three hours into either Clear Sky or Warhead...and I'm still juggling AoC too..aahhhhhhhhhhh  AND DEAD SPACE COMES OUT SOON...AND COD 5 and ....developers hate us.


----------



## bpgt64 (Oct 22, 2008)

Just started playing about an hour ago, so far I love the premise, its GTA meets FPS meets Africa.  My HD 4870 X2 obliterates this game.  And honestly...it looks better than Crysis.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 22, 2008)

bpgt64 said:


> Just started playing about an hour ago, so far I love the premise, its GTA meets FPS meets Africa.  My HD 4870 X2 obliterates this game.  And honestly...it looks better than Crysis.


 Can you play it max with playable frames?


----------



## newconroer (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you really find it obliterating? I'm constantly between 40s and 50s with full on combat hitting the high 30s, but it does feel...a bit hitchy.

That's with the hot fix too. I imagine it might be slightly CPU based. For how little LOD objects are actually being casted, you'd think the FPS would be higher but it might be the texture streaming that's causing the slight stuttering.


I've found an AK 47, too bad it was old and rusty and jammed on me, but I like that, makes things interesting.

I had one guard post I came up on with about four of them, two in a truck. I shot one but didn't kill him. Another rolled out to check on him, and I put him down and the spray killed the initial. Two others ran out into the brush and I lit it on fire and ran. The whole place went up and it started spreading towards me, I was like OOOH SHIT. I ran back behind them, picked up the dead dude's shotgun and put slugs in their backs. It was pretty slick.


J-man, he's on 1680 res, and I'm on 1920 and I can go Ultra/Max (where applicable, some settings only goto Very High) with 4x AA and it's definatley playable, but you can save yourself some frames by using lesser AA, which is totally acceptable IQ wise. So basically right out of the box, it's good to go and I imagine in the coming week people will have performance suggestions.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 22, 2008)

I find that having "shadow" at V high instead of Ultra high, and 2xAA instead of 4xAA yields the best performance and image quality for my specs.  With 4xAA on the FPS tumbles into the 20's, I think it's because my card "only" has 512MB of VRAM.

Awesome fun game though, so much to do and see.  Found a hang-glider which was fun for about 10 seconds till I got shot down lol.  I like the way you can upgrade your weapons and stuff too.  I reckon there's weeks of gameplay there.

Apparently when you complete the game 1st time round the 2nd time you play it will be a completely different story, and you start in a different place etc.

I reckon this will easily get Game of the Year!


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2008)

J-Man said:


> Can you play it max with playable frames?



I can with a single 4870.  Those of you having problems with the "hitching", you must go erase your game settings config file.  Everything was working great untill I decided to OC my video card then I got the hitching.  Erased the file, started the game, set my settings and all was well again.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 22, 2008)

Installing now


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> I can with a single 4870.  Those of you having problems with the "hitching", you must go erase your game settings config file.  Everything was working great untill I decided to OC my video card then I got the hitching.  Erased the file, started the game, set my settings and all was well again.



What do you mean by "hitching"?


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2008)

The lagging problem you were getting.  I didn't get it at first untill I oc'd my card.  The file to erase is in (vista) Documents, my games, far cry 2.  It will revert your settings back to default, just change them.  It seems that any change in hardware (drivers, ocing) will make the game run bad.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm hoping to pick this up after work. I really want to set stuff on fire. Can you set enemies on fire?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 22, 2008)

I think you can but you dont start with a flame thrower. This game is sick.


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 22, 2008)

*far cry 2 benchmark tool inaccurate*

ok so after playing for about an hour with my "legit"  copy of far cry 2, ive come to the conclusion the benchmark tool is not accurate for a few reasons:

*you need to run it imo for at leats 5-6 loops because the first loop lags a lot and the fps is low, *

*the 2nd loop the fps DO get better but there not great and there is still lag, also artifacts start to appear on the 2nd loop im getting weird black boxes appearing on my screen with loop 2

loop 3 the fps rise yet again and it seems a lot smoother, although the lag seems to have gone the artifacts are not black boxes but textures within the game and the mountains display a physcadelic red and blue colour to them

the 4th loop and the fps are constant and smooth, almost all artifacts are gone and fps are dramatically increased from the first loop giving it smooth and constant framerate.*

and for those of you thinking this is my cards maybe i have the oc too high or somthing, wrong ive run the benchmark 5-6 times at least and my cards have been stock, also played the game and experienced none of the above issues and constant fps. aswell as cod 4 for hours, crysis etc etc and its always in the same loops im getting the artifacts or low fps

it seems as if the benchmark almost needs to get warmed up to give you an accurate idea of how the game will play which it starts to do after the 3rd loop. 

also noticed, applying 8x AA in benchmark results in terrible fps, however applying 8xaa in ccc results in little-none fps during the benchmark. 

and for those of you wondering, i have the benchmark set to ULTRA  and everything else set to max and was acheiving an average FPS of 55.54 minimum of 38.46 and high of 83.27 on ULTRA badboy settings, looks like these 2 4850's scale well


----------



## newconroer (Oct 23, 2008)

Erm, the AA doesn't apply through the driver, hence you're not using AA, thus your performance results.

I'm curious how you do with a single card.

On the FIRST run, using your 8xaa suggestion, I get 53 avg, 37 min, 81 max and that's at 1920.
I don't see a point in doing it four or five times; sounds like an issue on your end.

Also using driver forced AF is pointless, as well as driver forced Vsync. Neither work. 

So far the best performance gains for no to minimal IQ loss is 2x AA and Very High shadows as already mentioned by others. 
And, Vsync doesn't seem to make a difference when applied through the game, in terms of performance, so, no reason not to have it on.

I noticed that turning Shader levels down actually hurts performance; possibly because the card is working less.


Anyone check their GPU temps? After an hour of playing I went up six degrees from idle...it definatley runs cooler than Warhead, Clear Sky and Grid. It seems logical in some ways, but given that it's still as equally taxing on the GPU, it's a bit odd.


----------



## kylew (Oct 23, 2008)

The Hotfix doesn't seem so, um, hot?  

The performance is what I'd say good when it's good, but it's pretty inconsisant. Crossfire doesn't seem to make any difference for me on it either.

Something odd is happening anyway, since I get a performance increase going from 0aa to 2aa.


----------



## philbrown23 (Oct 23, 2008)

i cant wait for it!


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 23, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Erm, the AA doesn't apply through the driver, hence you're not using AA, thus your performance results.
> 
> I'm curious how you do with a single card.
> 
> ...



reread the whole post, first run crappy, 2nd run bit crappy but better, 3rd run whole lot better, 4th run basically smooth as butter and this is with the benchmark run 3-4 times all at stock and the game runs fine first time and averages 50fps so its not an issue on my end, the benchmark seems to get better fps after about the 3rd loop everytime.

how does aa not apply through driver? i forced it on in ccc so in my mind its working, and i can tell the diff between no AA and 8AA

and btw you min/max and avg are pretty much the same as mine at ultra settings, at 1920 sounds like your just trying to crap on me cause im getting the same fps as you with a 4850 crossfire setup compared to your 4870x2, but ive no reason to lie about my results  i wasnt comparing to anyone just simply stating the facts of my experiences with fc2


----------



## newconroer (Oct 23, 2008)

There's nothing to reread.

You've given some hair-brained suggestion that you have to run the demo in several loops(more than what's considered normal) in order to get 'better' performance, all the while you give commentary on each run itself, in which you detail glitches, bugs, anomalies and performance degredation or improvement.

And it's NOT an issue on your end? As I said, I'm curious how your results would be with a single card.

Nice logic about AA there, you 'forced' it by clicking a button (and why did you try it that way anyways?) and therefore it MUST be working? Do you want screenshots? Besides, the fact that you'd be getting 'free' 8xaa is suspicious don't you think?

I mentioned my results under the context of a 'first' run, implying that doing multiple runs does not result in a vast performance improvement, like the one you have suggested; and that if I'm getting similar scores to you, AT 1920, then either your cards are NOT scaling well, or you DON'T have AntiAliasing on.

And you're right, you don't have a reason to lie about any results, I don't think you lied, you're just wrong.

See?


----------



## Sc1mitar (Oct 23, 2008)

wow ppl get moar angry why dont u. and what do you mean AA doesnt apply threw the driver? are you only talking about the benchie? or the game itself, cause i think edge-detect would work...wouldnt it?? i want my free 12xAA ;p 

dont think ima get it tho...

anyway..

downloading right now off D2Drive, fckin getting only 120-200 kbps tho, on my 25mbit cable >.< 

stupid fratbros downloadin torrents...slowin down my game dl...

anyway, ive been waiting for this since like early 2007...soon it will be mine.... =D

i only hope that there is a way to mod it, so that we can make a Promod and play it in CAL or somethin...if the multiplayer sux its gonna be epic phail 

-sc1m


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

Everything Maxed out 4xaa


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2008)

batmang said:


> I'm hoping to pick this up after work. I really want to set stuff on fire. Can you set enemies on fire?



YES. they burn nicely.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think you can but you dont start with a flame thrower. This game is sick.



You dont start with it, but its available real quick.


----------



## Sc1mitar (Oct 23, 2008)

omg only 6 F*CKING HOURS LEFT ON MAH DOWNLOAD >.< 

-Cartman voice-

but i wanna playyyy.....


----------



## Kursah (Oct 23, 2008)

Got off work, got the game up and running...all I have to say is wow.

This is the game I needed...CoD4 is a great game...but I've played it sooo much (mostly MP) that I needed something fresh...this my friends is it. The graphics are great, the game runs silky smooth, the map editor kicks ass, the sounds are awesome, so far I'm very content with the purchase! As lame as it is, I was the first person in my city earlier today to purchase a copy of the game...thanks to a buddy who's a manager at BB...didn't do me any good considering I had a full days' worth of work to do...but none-the-less I didn't have to deal with fighting traffic to get there after work! Woot!

Plus, just tossing this out there...the 180.24's (or 42's...whatever the newest ones are)...gave me no image in the game and a windowed game...I went back to 178.24's and it's just speeding right along...I will eventually get a bench up, but for now it's time to play.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 23, 2008)

Bought it like 2 hours ago off steam, I'm now @ 61%  Can't wait.

Gonna get back to Brothers In Arms: Hell's Highway to kill some time.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2008)

Cant be stuffed with screenies, but here they are.

Default settings (Cause they look sweet and run good) - its everything on very high except 'ambient' and no AA (dont need it)

Min FPS: 46.74
Avg FPS: 56.41
Max FPS: 78.63


----------



## wolf (Oct 23, 2008)

Runs quite well on my 4870 512, however on my 9600GT box with 180.42's it loads in windowed mode and just sits on a black screen doing nothing indefinitely...

any thoughts TPU ?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2008)

wolf said:


> Runs quite well on my 4870 512, however on my 9600GT box with 180.42's it loads in windowed mode and just sits on a black screen doing nothing indefinitely...
> 
> any thoughts TPU ?



its the 180's. they seem to be screwing up for a lot of people, who arent on GT200 cards.


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, I'm having problems now with my 4870.  Any settings, I'm getting a stuttering.  At first I uninstalled the Gamer Profile and it fixed it.  Now it doesn't and anything I've tried I can't get rid of it.  I'm also using the "Hotfix" drivers.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well, I'm having problems now with my 4870.  Any settings, I'm getting a stuttering.  At first I uninstalled the Gamer Profile and it fixed it.  Now it doesn't and anything I've tried I can't get rid of it.  I'm also using the "Hotfix" drivers.



Try running it with aa of and see how it performs. That is if you were using it to begin with.

Anyone know how to add weapon in the Map Editor? I can only add turrets as far as I can tell. Also is it possible to make SP maps and not just MP ones?


----------



## wolf (Oct 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well, I'm having problems now with my 4870.  Any settings, I'm getting a stuttering.  At first I uninstalled the Gamer Profile and it fixed it.  Now it doesn't and anything I've tried I can't get rid of it.  I'm also using the "Hotfix" drivers.



I am also seeing a fair amount of stutter, especially near the screen edges, also hotfix drivers.....

and TY mussles, ima try the good ole' 178's


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2008)

the editor is MP only.

I beleive the MP is like CSS, where you choose weapons as you spawn so only ammo crates are addable.


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Try running it with aa of and see how it performs. That is if you were using it to begin with.
> 
> Anyone know how to add weapon in the Map Editor? I can only add turrets as far as I can tell. Also is it possible to make SP maps and not just MP ones?



Like I said, any settings including with and without AA.  4870 is a default settings where it should be.  It's either a driver issue, a game issue or a mixture of both.  Get this, I ran fraps to try to capture a video of the stuttering and when I activate the recording, I lose some FPS but the stuttering goes away!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> Like I said, any settings including with and without AA.  4870 is a default settings where it should be.  It's either a driver issue, a game issue or a mixture of both.  Get this, I ran fraps to try to capture a video of the stuttering and when I activate the recording, I lose some FPS but the stuttering goes away!



Then it sounds like something with V-sync or Refresh rate...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone know why this doods face is red and green?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2008)

batmang said:


> Does anyone know why this doods face is red and green?



because he's sponsored by nvidia AND ati?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

Mussels said:


> because he's sponsored by nvidia AND ati?



OMG Man nice.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 23, 2008)

I installed the hot fix and that solved that issue. I've only play about 30 minutes worth... fricking awesome game. Makes Crysis seem so crappy. This is how Crysis should have ran. Far Cry 2 runs so much nicer than Crysis does. Its night and day.

Awesome game. 

Heres more screenies:


----------



## Sc1mitar (Oct 23, 2008)

looks tightttt


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2008)

the graphics are just damned sweet arent they 

according to my save, i'm about 25% of the way in. slightly repetitive at this stage, although unlocking more and more awesome guns helps. Grenade launchers, sniper rifles, RPG's.... mmmmm.

Also: setting zebras on fire. fire is good.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 23, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the graphics are just damned sweet arent they
> 
> according to my save, i'm about 25% of the way in. slightly repetitive at this stage, although unlocking more and more awesome guns helps. Grenade launchers, sniper rifles, RPG's.... mmmmm.
> 
> Also: setting zebras on fire. fire is good.



I agree, game is awesome looking! I'm running it in 1680x1050, majority of the settings set to very high and in DX10. Averaging 38fps according to the benchmark tool. Not bad for my rig!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 23, 2008)

wolf said:


> I am also seeing a fair amount of stutter, especially near the screen edges, also hotfix drivers.....
> 
> and TY mussles, ima try the good ole' 178's



Yeah I posted about that a couple posts before your initial inquiry about that...I had the same issue...the 180.42's or .4x's whatever gave me a screen full of nothinginess...the 178.42's worked flawlessly...averaging 70s-80s in MP games, both official and player made maps. I also love how the player made maps download sooooo much faster than CoD4's...I can only assume this is due to how things are referenced for the map design, but going from 30-60mb in a 2-10+mins depending on the servers in CoD4 to 30seconds average in FC2 is amazing...now CoD4 and FC2 CANNOT be compared...I catch myself doing it too..but in reality even though in the same genre they're extremely different in so many ways.

All I have to say is I've had a blast with the game in the less than 30 minutes of SP and the greater than 3 hours of MP I've played...all of it's been more than worth it for the purchase price, NOT including the map creator/editor...


Also, the most asked question in MP, is "how do I revive someone?"...try the damn action key, which by default=*E*...you gotta be close enough and they gotta have the "+" over their dead/dying body to be revivable...if it's a skull, move on.

The game looks great, amazing lighting and shadows makes this game's visuals amazing. It doesn't have "crysis" textures, but it has better lighting, shadows, gameplay and addictibillity for me...maybe not others, I don't really care...because, in the end, I got the game for me, and no-one else. I have thouroughly enjoyed it thus far and am happy I found something to fill the void that CoD4 was no longer filling for enjoyment.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 23, 2008)

Alright Benchies are here:
















There you have it folks...nothing special, but I don't seem to drop as low as some others that have posted earlier. Suprising to compare to some results...the average is what's most interesting in some comparisons. Now as you can see this is with the 178.24 drivers, they work very well...the Sp and Mp results are of course much higher than this for FPS. The bench went WITHOUT ANY distortions, artifacts, black boxes, errors or anything of the sort, so if you are recieving such, something's up with the setup you're running. I've ran this on 3 PC's now...granted all were NV graphics, none had issues stated by previous AMD/ATI runner(s) for glitches, hitches, artifacts, errors or performance.

But ymmv...it's not the best, it's not the worst...I could care less, because the game plays effing amazing! If your system plays it well, and you can enjoy it, who really cares? Enjoy the damn game!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmmm i just bought a camo suit "stealth upgrade" but cant find the actual equipment in the armoury... i wonder if its just auto equipped?

anyone else this far into the game?


----------



## Frick (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm "getting" it as we speak.. It's mostly an experiment too see if my rig can handle it. I don't really like FPS's anyway. 

It will be interesting. It seems to be less demanding than Crysis (wich I haven't tried with this rig), so well... We'll see.


----------



## Sc1mitar (Oct 23, 2008)

79% downloaded...i orderd a pizza and ive got my 12 of miller here, shud make for an interesting night!!

d00d, hows the multiplayer?? Is it epic win? or ub3r phail?? cause Cod4 is beginning to wear VERY thin atm....

80 %


----------



## X800 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here they tested the diffrence betveen 17 cards http://www.guru3d.com/article/far-cry-2-pc-vga-graphics-performance-review/1


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well, I'm having problems now with my 4870.  Any settings, I'm getting a stuttering.  At first I uninstalled the Gamer Profile and it fixed it.  Now it doesn't and anything I've tried I can't get rid of it.  I'm also using the "Hotfix" drivers.



Try setting shadow to very high instead of ultra, and using 2xAA instead of 4xAA.  It solved my stutter issues.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2008)

poor ATI users... you cant play the game The Way Its Meant To Be Played...


----------



## Kwod (Oct 23, 2008)

Guru only used 2 gig of ram, but I get the feeling that the 4850 1 gig with 4 gigs of ram will be faster or the same as the 4870 512 at 1920x1200.
Look at the effect 1 gig has with the 4870.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 23, 2008)

Mussels said:


> poor ATI users... you cant play the game The Way Its Meant To Be Played...



Look again champ, the new 1 gig cards rule


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2008)

Kwod said:


> Look again champ, the new 1 gig cards rule



it was a joke. ATI users seem to be having driver problems atm, while the only Nvidia problems are on beta drivers.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 23, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it was a joke. ATI users seem to be having driver problems atm, while the only Nvidia problems are on beta drivers.



I know, I know, but I just thought I'd stir you up since I have the 1 gig model
I've bought 4 games and dled 3-4 demo's, and I've yet to encounter any probs like crashing or horrid framerates


----------



## newconroer (Oct 23, 2008)

Kursah said:


> The game looks great, amazing lighting and shadows makes this game's visuals amazing. It doesn't have "crysis" textures, but it has better lighting, shadows, gameplay and addictibillity for me...maybe not others, I don't really care...because, in the end, I got the game for me, and no-one else. I have thouroughly enjoyed it thus far and am happy I found something to fill the void that CoD4 was no longer filling for enjoyment.



Well, the great lighting and shadows are only half appealing when they have the LOD filter issue going on.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 23, 2008)

Firing squad test.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 23, 2008)

just popped into my local game shop and persuaded them to sell me a copy... cant wait till i get home to try it out.

Should i install and go... or should I do the hotfix drivers first?
Im on a HD4870 in 1920pxX1200px

by the looks of it some people are having stuttering problems with these cards


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 23, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> just popped into my local game shop and persuaded them to sell me a copy... cant wait till i get home to try it out.
> 
> Should i install and go... or should I do the hotfix drivers first?
> Im on a HD4870 in 1920pxX1200px
> ...



Try the hotfix and delete "GamerProfile.xml" from C:\Users\Oli\Documents\My Games\Far Cry 2 every time before you play, should sort out stuttering.


----------



## bpgt64 (Oct 23, 2008)

God this game is sexy.  I only got to play for 2 hours yesterday but I am hitting it hard again tonight, gonna post some screens.  4870 X2 Frame rates are amazing too.  I love the gameplay, its like GTA meets Africa.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2008)

bpgt64 said:


> God this game is sexy.  I only got to play for 2 hours yesterday but I am hitting it hard again tonight, gonna post some screens.  4870 X2 Frame rates are amazing too.  I love the gameplay, its like GTA meets Africa.



GTA meets africa
Flamethrower meets africans.



seriously... who else just burns everything down, for hte hell of it?


----------



## iStink (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I played last night for about 30 minutes.  I think I liked multiplayer better.  The single player mode seems a little dull at this point.  This isn't what I expected.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 23, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Well, the great lighting and shadows are only half appealing when they have the LOD filter issue going on.



TBH, didn't bother me that much at all...it's noticable, but could've been worse. I was too busy enjoying the game. Doesn't have to be perfect, and no game ever will be! But I bet it'll be patched sooner than later!


----------



## Sc1mitar (Oct 23, 2008)

as long as u play in the daytime, the game is absolutly beautiful and totally destroys crysis, in both playability, graphics quality, etc.

nite time, not so much.. things look really drab, kinda like stalker SoC....

played all nite...amazing game...9/10 but a patch could easily fix the bad things.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone go to the savana and just run over animals  its hella fun 

I also love how well it runs I got everything Very High, DX10 2x AA and I get 35-80fps average, even when a ton of stuff is on fire and and people are shooting. I love how optomized it is


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 23, 2008)

Mussels said:


> poor ATI users... you cant play the game The Way Its Meant To Be Played...



I know. I feel so sad everytime I see the logo. :shadedshu


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 23, 2008)

iStink said:


> Well I played last night for about 30 minutes.  I think I liked multiplayer better.  The single player mode seems a little dull at this point.  This isn't what I expected.



It gets much better, keep playing!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone know how to make single player maps in the map maker? I cant get online yet*COUGH COUGH* and I have some good ideas for some campaigns.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 23, 2008)

I still can't understand how they've made it look as/more beautiful than Crysis and maintain a decent framerate.

Anyways, can someone please help me.  I keep finding these tapes and I don't know where the guy is who needs them.  There was a writer/author who was in 'Mike's Bar' who said he wanted them, but I have no idea where he is now 

Thanks


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 23, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I still can't understand how they've made it look as/more beautiful than Crysis and maintain a decent framerate.
> 
> Anyways, can someone please help me.  I keep finding these tapes and I don't know where the guy is who needs them.  There was a writer/author who was in 'Mike's Bar' who said he wanted them, but I have no idea where he is now
> 
> Thanks



I think you take them to those power tower things.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 23, 2008)

DX9 + Ultra High + 2xAA = Awesome results for my setup.















1440x900 - DX9 - Ultra High - 4XAA - Average FPS is: 38FPS. Not too shabby.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 23, 2008)

Crytek didn't even have an open world. They were just levels.. Open them up in the map maker, each level is different and its not even that open. FarCry 2 is one huge map and it still runs 10x better which is pitiful on crytek's part.


----------



## entsyymi (Oct 23, 2008)

batmang said:


> I know. I feel so sad everytime I see the logo. :shadedshu



Who mentioned my avatar? D

Anyway, the game rocks. Only thing that bothers me is that it randomly just shuts down to the desktop, with no errors. Great to lose an hour of not saving the game =/. Might be because my "real" version is still on mail ^^.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 23, 2008)

^^^ Doh, thats a crappy problem! Very nice avatar btw!


----------



## rampage (Oct 23, 2008)

hmmm it looks like my rig is running this like shit, i dont have screenies of the bechmarks as i am at work, but from what i rember with my e8600 @ 4.33 ghz and gtx280 at stock with 8 GB or ram with the test ran at 1680#1050  i was scoring a max of 57fps, Min of 20 and average of 30 .... i am on slightly dated drivers so it looks like i will have to give the new beta's as go when i get home - - - are they ment to give much of a boost ?

bty im about 2 hrs in and haveing lost of fun with the flare gun ...  ... dose anyone know what the ammo upgrades do ??? i thought they added more to the MAX you could carry but i havent seen what it dose


----------



## CY:G (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone else having problems loading custom maps in the editor?, mine throw a weird error when i  hit continue it loads the stage without any of the scenery changes i have made, it only shows the objects...


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 23, 2008)

rampage said:


> hmmm it looks like my rig is running this like shit, i dont have screenies of the bechmarks as i am at work, but from what i rember with my e8600 @ 4.33 ghz and gtx280 at stock with 8 GB or ram with the test ran at 1680#1050  i was scoring a max of 57fps, Min of 20 and average of 30 .... i am on slightly dated drivers so it looks like i will have to give the new beta's as go when i get home - - - are they ment to give much of a boost ?
> 
> bty im about 2 hrs in and haveing lost of fun with the flare gun ...  ... dose anyone know what the ammo upgrades do ??? i thought they added more to the MAX you could carry but i havent seen what it dose



ahve you tried running your system at stock speed?
Ive been reading issues with the game the whole day and a lot of people seem to have issues with overclocked gfx cards... (cpu's possibly too not sure)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 23, 2008)

My 3870's are running at 840/1141 and it seems to be working fine for me. I wonder if its just an NVidia issue? Thats really strange how an overclocked card can hinder performance in a specific game.


----------



## rampage (Oct 23, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> ahve you tried running your system at stock speed?
> Ive been reading issues with the game the whole day and a lot of people seem to have issues with overclocked gfx cards... (cpu's possibly too not sure)





GfX card is at stock and i have played and tested with stock cpu speed (3.33 ghz) and benchmark scores were down buy a few fps with the slower cpu


----------



## olithereal (Oct 23, 2008)

The game is freaking amazing and the graphics are great as well.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 23, 2008)

entsyymi said:


> Who mentioned my avatar? D
> 
> ^^.



Another fan of your avatar


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 23, 2008)

Well it certainly runs better than crysis but it doesn't look half as good.


----------



## Psychoholic (Oct 23, 2008)

I think it does, in some ways i think it looks better than crysis.



DrPepper said:


> Well it certainly runs better than crysis but it doesn't look half as good.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 23, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> I think it does, in some ways i think it looks better than crysis.



I agree.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 23, 2008)

Kursah said:


> TBH, didn't bother me that much at all...it's noticable, but could've been worse. I was too busy enjoying the game. Doesn't have to be perfect, and no game ever will be! But I bet it'll be patched sooner than later!



Yes, but it's also a matter of principle. It's about time developers stopped using this method to filter textures; I suppose it's not as bad as the sprites popping up.



ShadowFold said:


> Crytek didn't even have an open world. They were just levels.. Open them up in the map maker, each level is different and its not even that open. FarCry 2 is one huge map and it still runs 10x better which is pitiful on crytek's part.



Can't agree there on two fronts.

1. "Open world," is an over-used term, that's never really true. And it should never be a selling point except for an adventure or MMO type game. The majority of people are not going to be 'exploring,' and for those that do, they eventually tire of doing nothing but running around the same old scenery.

2. Crysis came out well before FC2 as you know, enough time has passed for them to learn about and make necessary adjustments regarding DX10. Warhead for me runs a tad smoother than FC2, but they both run at acceptable/competitive frame rates. Which shows Crytek has capitalized just as much as Ubisoft.


I'm still surprised at how many people think FC2 looks better than Warhead. Maybe in their 'minds eye,' but in reality, it has now where near the attention to detail, depth or density that Warhead does. The fact that Warhead can provide that much content and have comparitive frames to FC2 I think says more positive about the CryEngine than it does Dunia.


The more I play, although I enjoy it a lot, the weapons and the action and movement feels like it's a total conversion mod for one of the older Call of Duty games - except with modern physics properties. So it doesn't impress me, but it doesn't have to  Tacos don't impress me, but I sure like eating them.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 23, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> I think it does, in some ways i think it looks better than crysis.





batmang said:


> I agree.



You two are on my hitlist for disagreeing with me  So far imo the game didn't wow omg this is better than cocaine kinda intro and when I started playing i was kinda like where is it going is it linear or open ended story mode.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 23, 2008)

newconroer said:


> 2.
> 
> I'm still surprised at how many people think FC2 looks better than Warhead. Maybe in their 'minds eye,' but in reality, it has now where near the attention to detail, depth or density that Warhead does. .



I like Warheads graphics, but gameplay and weapons didn't thrill me.........so I'm curious whether you prefer WH or FC2 for gameplay and weapons?


----------



## jaxxxon (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm very impressed so far, game runs fine at high settings on my X1900XT! Upgrading to HD4850 tomorrow, I'll be able to go DX10 then 

Is there much diff between dx9 & 10? Can anyone do a comparison?


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2008)

So far for me DX10 results in stuttering.  DX9 works fine.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 23, 2008)

the game crash for no reason every 10-15 mins for me, it doesn't show any of the usual window you get when something crash, the game just close to desktop for no freaking reasons.


----------



## EviLZeD (Oct 23, 2008)

I had a few issues with the game crashing after an hour or so sometimes while during a quick load and whenever i attempted to change resolution but ever since i downgraded back to the 178.24 drivers its been perfectly fine again


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

newconroer said:


> I'm still surprised at how many people think FC2 looks better than Warhead. Maybe in their 'minds eye,' but in reality, it has now where near the attention to detail, depth or density that Warhead does. The fact that Warhead can provide that much content and have comparitive frames to FC2 I think says more positive about the CryEngine than it does Dunia.



Beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 23, 2008)

Crysis looks better than FC2 . 

This game look too dark and looks like it lacks colour


----------



## selway89 (Oct 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> So far for me DX10 results in stuttering.  DX9 works fine.



Same for me with my HD2900XT =/
Deleting that file worked but it was still noticeable and steadily went back to how it was.
Might have a tinker around see what I can do, but it seems there are others out there with similar problems. I get better bench results in DX10 over 9, but it's got the stuttering.

Overall though quite a good game. (I have the steel tin edition lol from play.com )


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2008)

Seems to be a common problem with both ATi and Nvidia. http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums?a=tpc&s=400102&f=1821007696&m=9521027696&r=6841051796#6841051796


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 23, 2008)

this game is outstanding. just picked it up and am very impressed. incredibly well optimized, very smooth with no signs of lag or jitters or slowdowns yet. the fire / flamethrower is great, the action fast paced, and i can run it DX10 at 1680X1050 with all settings maxed, no AA

haven't tried any AA yet, buy i'm sure it can handle some. i really see no need for it too much, however. being that the game looks awesome and runs superbly as is i'm just gonna go with it. certainly not a game which needs tweaks or mods to run well

must be a very nice game engine they provided for this one


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 23, 2008)

Ive been playing the 360 version and its very good.........amazing graphics too.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 23, 2008)

fantastic game... totally hooked already!!!


----------



## 3xploit (Oct 23, 2008)

where do you find the flame thrower?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 23, 2008)

I find it kinda borin tbh, maybe I missed something  Infact I dont even know what the story is so far or why i'm doing this mission.


----------



## Exeodus (Oct 23, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Yes, but it's also a matter of principle. It's about time developers stopped using this method to filter textures; I suppose it's not as bad as the sprites popping up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you serious???  FC2 runs way better than Warhead.  Crytek can't code for crap and Warhead runs worse that Crysis!!!!  As you can see by my system under "system specs" it is no slouch, however I find it ridiculous that using only "Gamer" settings that the train level averages frame rates in the single digits yet in FC2 in have everything cranked and get a average of 50fps.  I also had to create a custom config file just to keep it from crashing everytime it went to autosave. :shadedshu

Hell, Crysis runs better than Warhead.  And I'm not the only person having these issues with Warhead, A quick trip to the forums will tell you that.


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 23, 2008)

3xploit said:


> where do you find the flame thrower?


i picked it up right off  after i was "rescued" by that one guy after the opening escape. in the shed with all the meat hanging

also, has this been posted yet? or mentioned? maybe so, but if not

http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14737

widescreen issues

i never noticed playing. wished i hadn't found out :/


----------



## Bytor (Oct 23, 2008)

Great game once I got it running on my rig..

Playing it at 1920x1200 with everything maxed out and 4x AA and it runs like a champ on my AMD rig with a 9850 @3.0 and 3-3870 video cards in tri-fire...


----------



## Frick (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok, so now I've tried it. *Avarage FPS in the benchmark is 14* something. It's 800*600 with everything turned off and everything on low.

So far it's more 20+, but I guess it's because I've only played for like an hour. I haven't seen any of the big things. Still, me like.

But it was really interesting to see that it went from totally unplayable (1.8 Ghz) to Somewhat Playable (2.1 Ghz). The bad thing is that my motherboard hates me. I can't get it any further, and my memory runs @ 100Mhz for some reason. *sigh*


----------



## selway89 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok well a bit of playing around and if you can live with 25-30 fps then your sorted. Read that if you enter gfx_maxfps 25 or gfx_maxfps 30 into console etc it stops the DX10 stutter. Still smooth and no jitter. But its only a temp solution and i believe you have to enter it everytime you run the game.

Heard that ATI Tray Tools setting FLIP QUEUE SIZE to 1 works, but havent tried that as yet.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 23, 2008)

Exeodus said:


> Are you serious???  FC2 runs way better than Warhead.  Crytek can't code for crap and Warhead runs worse that Crysis!!!!  As you can see by my system under "system specs" it is no slouch, however I find it ridiculous that using only "Gamer" settings that the train level averages frame rates in the single digits yet in FC2 in have everything cranked and get a average of 50fps.  I also had to create a custom config file just to keep it from crashing everytime it went to autosave. :shadedshu
> 
> Hell, Crysis runs better than Warhead.  And I'm not the only person having these issues with Warhead, A quick trip to the forums will tell you that.



Remember everyone's system is different from you. Anyway warhead not only has better graphics and physics its generally moar awesome. Thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## EviLZeD (Oct 23, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> also, has this been posted yet? or mentioned? maybe so, but if not
> 
> http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14737
> 
> ...



yea i just realised widescreen is cropped like bioshock and theres mouse acceleration just like bioshock too hmmm


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 23, 2008)

i ran the game, changed the settings from 1680x1050 to 1920x1200, and dx9 to dx10. everything i else i left at VH, no AA.

I reboot the game, the credits are extremely slow as is the menu. Move my mouse accross, it goes inch by inch. I installed the hotfix, same problem


----------



## MadClown (Oct 24, 2008)

IM installing FC2 right now and listening to my near earbuds and digesting arbys, man i pwn.


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 24, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Crysis looks better than FC2 .
> 
> This game look too dark and looks like it lacks colour


of course Crysis looks better. Crysis looks better then any video game. but the price you pay in performance is unnerving. i don't think its fair to compare the graphics of every new game to Crysis. 

FC2 looks like Crysis on medium, imo. a setting playable for many that still looks good. its going to be darker and lack color because its supposed to be Africa, not a lush, bright, tropical jungle

two different games pretty much


EviLZeD said:


> yea i just realised widescreen is cropped like bioshock and theres mouse acceleration just like bioshock too hmmm


yeah doesn't bother me so much i figured out. gonna keep it wide


----------



## Blacklash (Oct 24, 2008)

FC2 results from a user @ XS with the X2-

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3374908&postcount=63
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3375631&postcount=71
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3375748&postcount=75


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 24, 2008)

Game just kicks butt for my monitor. 1600x1200 max res.

http://www.1h1k.com/fc/f2.gif

I can't believe how much better this runs then crysis or warhead.


----------



## 3xploit (Oct 24, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> i picked it up right off  after i was "rescued" by that one guy after the opening escape. in the shed with all the meat hanging
> 
> also, has this been posted yet? or mentioned? maybe so, but if not
> 
> ...



do you remember where that shed was? I want to go back and pick it up if possible lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 24, 2008)

The only thing I don't like is the FOV.. its WAY too low!


----------



## Asylum (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice game...been running 60-80 FPS on my rig...lot of running around to get to objectives...had some fun on the dune buggy in the desert..heres some ss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















res at 1280x960 and all settings at highest!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2008)

lol that girl doing ab crunches... i was standing really close to her, and then my housemate walked in. she thought i was looking at porn.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 24, 2008)

What u guys useing for that benching graph?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2008)

Asylum said:


> What u guys useing for that benching graph?



the game makes it, with the built in benchmarker.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is 1600x1200 at ultrahigh settings.

http://www.1h1k.com/fc/f3.gif

probably play it at 4x for higher fps. Im amazed at how optimized this is.


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 24, 2008)

*Bench*



3xploit said:


> do you remember where that shed was? I want to go back and pick it up if possible lol


yes. not specifically. but at the beginning of the game, when that guy rescues you after you escape from that village where you meet The Jackel. he takes you to a shed where you pick up your weapons. its right in there laying on a table. if not on the table its somewhere around there or in the same area. i know thats where i got it. because i went outside and first thing i did before i fixed the car was start some fires

*---------------------------------------------------------*

go go, AMD! gogogogogo 

max settings, 1680X1050, no AA


----------



## Asylum (Oct 24, 2008)

wheres it located i didnt see it?


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 24, 2008)

in the fc2 folder in program files. under ubisoft. its in the "bin" folder


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 24, 2008)

Asylum said:


> What u guys useing for that benching graph?



In the start menu, under ubisoft/farcry, there is a benchmark executable.


----------



## 3xploit (Oct 24, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> yes. not specifically. but at the beginning of the game, when that guy rescues you after you escape from that village where you meet The Jackel. he takes you to a shed where you pick up your weapons. its right in there laying on a table. if not on the table its somewhere around there or in the same area. i know thats where i got it. because i went outside and first thing i did before i fixed the car was start some fires



ooh ok i remember gotta find it now


----------



## Asylum (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok heres my results with my res and all maxed out and cards at stock settings!!








Not to bad for stock!!


----------



## vega22 (Oct 24, 2008)

makes no sense to me, in dx10 i get 20fps in dx9 200


----------



## Asylum (Oct 24, 2008)

You getting a false reading there!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone know how to change the FOV? Its like playing the game in gun barrel vision.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone know how to change the FOV? Its like playing the game in gun barrel vision.



it cant be done. i've been reading up on it.


#1 4:3 and 5:4 users get a 75 degree FOV. its because it gives a higher FPS (albet not much) so they used this to cheat performance on a console. Also, it makes the image 'larger' therefore easier to aim with a controller.

#2 16:9 and 16:10 widescreen users, get the same 75 degree FOV... with the top and bottom cut off. we cant see the bottom of the map when driving, we cant see the butt of the gun, etc.

Its a  terrible problem, the official forums are full of people getting motion sickness, mostly on smaller screens (19" and under)


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2008)

The FOV isn't as big of a deal as I thought, you can look down at the map while driving...but in the end it's all good...I wonder if they'll patch it tho.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I guess I am not buying this game then. I am not paying for a cut screen game.. Thats ridiculous.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Well I guess I am not buying this game then. I am not paying for a cut screen game.. Thats ridiculous.



Aww...but I can't kill ya online if ya don't get it! 

If that's a deciding factor and a big deal for ya, then you're prolly better off not getting it until they've patched it or someone has a "fix" for it. I'll continue to enjoy my copy tho! There's some small gripes (imo) floating around here, but even with those that I do notice, which are few, the game is more than good enough to make up for it! (imo )


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 24, 2008)

I really like it too but I don't think they deserve my money until they fix it. How hard could it be to set the fov a little higher?


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I really like it too but I don't think they deserve my money until they fix it. How hard could it be to set the fov a little higher?



I imagine it can't be that hard...I used to think that way, I was A LOT younger and money was a lot tighter, doesn't mean I don't budget shop or plan ahead still. But they should at least have a slider, or it should change...granted the game is very young...I remember all the pissing and moaning when Bioshock was fresh, weeks fresh about this issue, with fixes, patches, etc...I'm sure there will be a 1.1 patch to cure what ills the game to many.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Oct 24, 2008)

OK i have been having some issues with FC2 I was hoping I could get some help with PLEASE!!  
So far a GREAT game.  but it would crash about once every hour or two, with no error's.  then earlier today I was playing and a little box pops up from windows saying it needs to restart because it just updated.  And when it did that it made the game restore down to a smaller screen.  and there is no way to get it to start in fullscreen now!  also a more serious issue,  DAMN DMA errors wont let the game start now for some reason saying that my cd is a "backup disc" not the game disc.   

Does anyone have a clue?  also if I have to reinstall it where does FC2 store saved games?  

Im using hotfix CATs


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 24, 2008)

It just crashes on me for no reason too..


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 24, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> also if I have to reinstall it where does FC2 store saved games?


hope you get that other mess worked out. and i hope i don't run into it. my game "updated," too. but it did so before the game started so i guess it went ok. although it does keep reminding me my drivers are "old" every time i start (175.16. not that old)

anyway saved games folder is in Documents > My Games > Far Cry 2. or at least should be


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> It just crashes on me for no reason too..



Doing the same thing to me today as well. WTH.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmm..I've had no crashes on my end...wonder wtf is up...are all of you guys using the hotfix drivers?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm using hotfix drivers. Not sure why it just closes. It will close and go right to the desktop as if I alt+f4'ed.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2008)

batmang said:


> I'm using hotfix drivers. Not sure why it just closes. It will close and go right to the desktop as if I alt+f4'ed.



Odd...anything in Event Viewer by chance? I'd say go back to an older driver and see if it happens...unless you already have.


----------



## POOLESOFT (Oct 24, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> OK i have been having some issues with FC2 I was hoping I could get some help with PLEASE!!
> So far a GREAT game.  but it would crash about once every hour or two, with no error's.  then earlier today I was playing and a little box pops up from windows saying it needs to restart because it just updated.  And when it did that it made the game restore down to a smaller screen.  and there is no way to get it to start in fullscreen now!  also a more serious issue,  DAMN DMA errors wont let the game start now for some reason saying that my cd is a "backup disc" not the game disc.
> 
> Does anyone have a clue?  also if I have to reinstall it where does FC2 store saved games?
> ...



  go to C:\Users\you\Documents\My Games\Far Cry 2         then edit the GamerProfile file               about 3 lines down  should look like this    (Fullscreen="1")


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 24, 2008)

All I can say is wow. This is a pretty impressive and very addictive game, except when I get dumped to desktop randomly for no reason .

Maybe the game does it on purpose to tell you to take a break after getting lost in it for hours

Graphically it gives Crysis a run for its money but in terms of performance, polish and atmosphere it leaves Crysis in the nicely rendered dust.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2008)

i've had no crashes/game bugs, so i think you guys should look at video/sound drivers, and possibly PC instability.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2008)

I am getting horrendous framerates (as low as 1.49 FPS in the default benchmark).  The game is unplayable.  I have it set to 1024x768 with everything on low and vsync on.  Something is so not right. :S


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I am getting horrendous framerates (as low as 1.49 FPS in the default benchmark).  The game is unplayable.  I have it set to 1024x768 with everything on low and vsync on.  Something is so not right. :S



what drivers? also, try with Vsync off.

some people have mentioned background programs killing performance, everest, Xfire and so on... make sure to quit any background apps.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2008)

I tried turning Vsync off--little difference.

NVIDIA driver is at 178.13.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2008)

178.24 is teh reccomended driver, i beleive.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2008)

I think I discovered the problem.  I always change all the key bindings in my games to keypad and as such, forward was rebound to kp_8 which just so happens to be the "Playback Recording" key.  I went past Playback Recording key binding because it displayed that it was clear so I assume that meant it wasn't bound at all (fine by me); however, I noticed that it kept on saying "Recording Playback..." in the corner.  I watched it while I pressed kp_8 turn on and off.  I rebound Playback Recording to r and I think it is resolved thought I am not 100% certain.  I haven't ran into any major explosions or thigns of that sort yet (mind you, still running on low settings though).

If it does get bad framerates again, I'll try updating.


----------



## jimmyme (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, I find Far Cry 2 to have a cheap console port feel to it. Its prob mostly the FOV/widescreen issue,but its not nice. 

As far as the 'open world environment' it feels more like an 'open corridor environment' -nothing as accomplished as STALKER say. Just feels like corridors surrounded by hills you cant climb linking together rather repetitive 'checkpoint' battles. 

And the graphics can't even compare to modern PC games like STALKER and Crysis/Warhead, for either detail/textures(STALKER) or destructibility/detail(Crysis) for example.

Overall, at the moment it's pretty bland for me. Am enjoying the music, lighting, and always being in the POV nice(while healing,driving etc.) tho.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 24, 2008)

I played last night for about 4 hours... totally smooth... no crashes or bugs atall..
(though i was running it in DX9 on ultra...)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2008)

I updated to 178.24.  It is smoother but whenever there is a collision or an explosion, the framerates still get hideous.  I'm still playing at the lowest of settings.  I will try enabling NVIDIA Physx but if that doesn't help, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I updated to 178.24.  It is smoother but whenever there is a collision or an explosion, the framerates still get hideous.  I'm still playing at the lowest of settings.  I will try enabling NVIDIA Physx but if that doesn't help, I'm out of ideas.



update your sound card drivers, or go to the onboard. I have a sneaking suspicion its outdated creative drivers at play.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2008)

PhysX made no difference.

I have been using the Realtek onboard audio up to this point.  I'll try Creative.


Edit: Yay!  No problems with the Audigy 2 ZS.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> PhysX made no difference.
> 
> I have been using the Realtek onboard audio up to this point.  I'll try Creative.
> 
> ...



woot!


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 24, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> PhysX made no difference.



 Why did you think PhysX will make a difference, when this is not a PhysX game. 



DISCLAIMER: Not trying to start a flame war, just want your honest opinion 

For those who are saying this game compares to Crysis graphically, I doubt you have played Crysis Warhead on very high all the way through. Sure this game has some graphical quality, but I don't find it to be anymore than COD4. Barrels explode look good, but look some unrealistic. 

Give it an honest look, and look over all the hoo laa laa, FC2 has brought over you. Sure the game runs smoother than Crysis, but doesn't compare to Crysis in quality of graphics !


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2008)

About the game, I'm not too impressed especially coming from Clear Sky.  It'll certainly pass the time but I can't see myself ever coming back to it after I beat it.  It is similar in a lot of ways to Mercenaries 2 but much better executed.  There's a lot of areas that need refinement though...
-Mouse speed in game menu is ridiculously slow.
-There are some inconsistencies with key binds (exiting a weapon uses E and changing the time on the watch are fixed to the WASD key binding no matter what).
-There really needs to be a better indicator as to how damaged the guns are.
-All the character bobbing is making me sick.
-An audible alarm for when you are close to diamonds would be nice (like the sound that anomalies make in S.T.A.L.K.E.R.).




wolf2009 said:


> Why did you think PhysX will make a difference, when this is not a PhysX game.


I didn't think it was but, when games don't work the way they should, you try any and everything. 




wolf2009 said:


> Give it an honest look, and look over all the hoo laa laa, FC2 has brought over you. Sure the game runs smoother than Crysis, but doesn't compare to Crysis in quality of graphics !


Heh, I really don't care about appearances.  I'm playing on the lowest of settings right now and I see no reason to change it.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 24, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> -An audible alarm for when you are close to diamonds would be nice



there is one... if you close it makes a beeping sound... (almost like the no seatbelt sound in a mustang lol) i couldn't figure out what it was the first time i heard it as i had it on 5.1... thought i was going mad


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmm, I haven't noticed.  I'll have to listen closely for it next time...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 24, 2008)

I think the flashing green light on the GPS is good enough for locating the cases.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 24, 2008)

Any news on the FOV or anything for widescreen?


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Any news on the FOV or anything for widescreen?



whats wrong with the FOV & widescreen? im running it in 1920X1200 and it looks fine to me


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 24, 2008)

So far really fun. Great graphics and the environment is very immersive.

Only 2 major thing I miss having from the old farcry.

#1 Weapon fire mode. Single, Automatic, Burst.
#2 Prone Position.

Also I am not fond of the way the guy runs/sprints. To animated and feels like I have huge lead boots on.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 24, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> #1 Weapon fire mode. Single, Automatic, Burst.
> #2 Prone Position.



+1


----------



## J-Man (Oct 24, 2008)

My average FPS on max settings @ 1920x1200, I got 38 FPS. That's strange because I only get about 30-35 in game. Without AA, I got 58 FPS average. All of this is from the benchmark tool.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 24, 2008)

Asylum said:


> You getting a false reading there!!



well if thats the case then the benchmark is meaningless


----------



## Asylum (Oct 24, 2008)

Been playing this game a few hours and getting kind of boring...Driving back and forth to kill a handful of guys...not much for the action cravers here...overall i give it a 7....dont waste your money in you like a lot of action like i do!!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 24, 2008)

For me FarCry was always about the multiplayer. The single player game was ok, but the real action is in MP.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 24, 2008)

Asylum said:


> Been playing this game a few hours and getting kind of boring...Driving back and forth to kill a handful of guys...not much for the action cravers here...overall i give it a 7....dont waste your money in you like a lot of action like i do!!



i would agree on that, played it for like 5 hours, didn't find anything WOWing . 

doesn't have the ability to peek left or right, wtf , every fps has that these days .


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah the game feels like it had some common PC FPS controls removed in order to simplify it for the consoles. No leaning or prone is crap considering the original had those.


----------



## rampage (Oct 24, 2008)

Asylum said:


> Been playing this game a few hours and getting kind of boring...Driving back and forth to kill a handful of guys...not much for the action cravers here...overall i give it a 7....dont waste your money in you like a lot of action like i do!!



i thought the exact same, i have played for about 6>7 hrs now and i am only 8% into the game, i was running around finding dimonds and doing what i thought were the missions untill i realised they were just side quests..  ah well i have 75+ dimonds now anyway


----------



## newconroer (Oct 24, 2008)

Exeodus said:


> Are you serious???  FC2 runs way better than Warhead.  Crytek can't code for crap and Warhead runs worse that Crysis!!!!  As you can see by my system under "system specs" it is no slouch, however I find it ridiculous that using only "Gamer" settings that the train level averages frame rates in the single digits yet in FC2 in have everything cranked and get a average of 50fps.  I also had to create a custom config file just to keep it from crashing everytime it went to autosave. :shadedshu
> 
> Hell, Crysis runs better than Warhead.  And I'm not the only person having these issues with Warhead, A quick trip to the forums will tell you that.



Yes I'm absolutley serious. 

People seem to get the impression that because their hardware, which doesn't do 'so well' in Crysis/Warhead, but does 'well' in FC2, means that FC2 is better optimized, and that's entirely wrong.

In FC2, the average framerate may be higher, but the response from the game is noticeably more clunky and less smooth. Crysis/Warhead did an amazing job at keeping the game smooth even at unacceptably low frames.

FC2 at 45 feels like Warhead at 30, maybe worse depending on the situation.
Also, when you tweak a Crysis game, unless you go from one extreme to the other with the variables/settings, there's not a noticeable change in performance/response. With FC2, if you adjust something like the LODcluster level from 0.8 (default) to 0.7 (higher IQ, lower performance), your frame rate gets hit for about 1-2 fps, but the game is noticeably less responsive, even though you're still hitting 40-45 fps. Likewise, some of the settings, which should be giving you less performance, because the IQ is increased, actually end up giving you better performance, but in odd steps. For instance, adjusting the LOD general ratio from default of 1, to 0.9-0.6  gives you increased IQ and lesser frames per each time you go down numerically, but when you hit 0.5 your performance increases, yet continuing on down to 0.4 it becomes a near slideshow, even though your frame rate is still upper 20s.

That to me isn't a good example of something being optimised.






jimmyme said:


> Well, I find Far Cry 2 to have a cheap console port feel to it. Its prob mostly the FOV/widescreen issue,but its not nice.
> 
> As far as the 'open world environment' it feels more like an 'open corridor environment' -nothing as accomplished as STALKER say. Just feels like corridors surrounded by hills you cant climb linking together rather repetitive 'checkpoint' battles.
> 
> ...




Aye, it does have some nice features, like the POV, and some of the AI when it's actually working. It has it's moments where it feels properly interactive, but those get redundant after a while, and you're left with just another shooter, that's trying to save it's skin, by offering you missions and objectives. They talked a lot about free roaming world, but they didn't really cover anything on free choice - cause and effect. And I'm not surprised why. There isn't any consequences for anything. 

I really feel like I'm playing Call of Duty meets Grand Theft Auto meets wannabe Crysis


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 24, 2008)

I think it would be safe to say that FC2 didn't meet expectations graphically and execution of gameplay. Sure there

I find it kinda pointless to drive all around to get a mission, with goons attacking along the way.

also having to jump between gun and driver seat .


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 24, 2008)

Exeodus said:
			
		

> Are you serious??? FC2 runs way better than Warhead. Crytek can't code for crap and Warhead runs worse that Crysis!!!! As you can see by my system under "system specs" it is no slouch, however I find it ridiculous that using only "Gamer" settings that the train level averages frame rates in the single digits yet in FC2 in have everything cranked and get a average of 50fps. I also had to create a custom config file just to keep it from crashing everytime it went to autosave.



I don't understand how you can compare 2 games on completely different engines, one which looks better than the other and say that Crytek can't code for shit.


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 24, 2008)

GTA meets FPS is a pretty good comparison. 
I got it yesterday on the way home from work as well. I like it in general, but agree with the comments about the limited controls being a disappointment. No leaning, no prone, no melee-rifle butting of dudes, even the machete is a tad disappointing. It almost lacks a refined fluidity of movement. Fun overall though! 

Not as pretty as Crysis for sure.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 24, 2008)

EDIT:

Another 'hotfix' for AMD/ATi has been released, as of Wednesday the 29th, October.
You can view information and find a link here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=75020

If you are using an Nvidia GT200 card, it is recommended to use the (currently) Beta 180.43 drivers.
If you are using an Nvidia non GT200 card, you may encounter issues with the BETA drivers while running Far Cry 2. Another option is to use the latest WHQL.

_AMD/ATi users:_

*Edge Detect and Adaptive Anti Aliasing:* The game will not render the increased IQ enough for you to notice, and the performance hit is something you will notice, in a bad way.
*High Quality AF*: This is not recognized by the game, leave it off.
*Texture Preference*: "High Quality" is not recognized by the game, leave it off.
*MipPap Detail Level*: "High Quality" is not recognized by the game, leave it off.
*Flip Queue size*. This is usually up to the individual, though no specific variable or 'undefined' seems to make a difference. I would leave it on 3, and also head to your Far Cry 2 user folder (My Documents/My Games/Far Cry 2/)
and edit the GamerProfile.xml. There is a line near the top that reads:  MaxDriverBufferedFrames="0" (by default). Changing to a value of "3" can reduce any possible conflicts.
*Catalyst A.I*.: For some ATi cards, setting this to "Low" or "Normal," can result in increased performance up to several frames on average. "Advanced," and "High" seem to attempt to make too much work out of simple situations, thus reducing performance.


_Nvidia users:_

*Gamma correction*: I did not see a difference in either IQ or performance.
*Transparency AntiAliasing*: The game will not render the increased IQ, when this is set to "Super" sample mode. Though the performance loss may be noticeable. Using "Multi" sample may not provide a difference in either IQ or performance, but if it makes you feel better, use it.
*Texture Quality*: "High Quality" is not recognized by the game, leave it off.
*Force MipMaps*: "Off" This is not necessary for this application.
*Max Pre-rendered frames:* This is usually up to the individual, though no specific variable or 'undefined' seems to make a difference. I would leave it on 3, and also head to your Far Cry 2 user folder (My Documents/My Games/Far Cry 2/) and edit the GamerProfile.xml. There is a line near the top that reads:  MaxDriverBufferedFrames="0" (by default). Changing to a value of "3" can reduce any possible conflicts.
*Multi-Thread*: I always force this on, but if you have issues, using "Auto" or "Off" for troubleshooting, is recommended.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Starter - general recommendation:*

*DX10* - Slightly better IQ: You will see smoother water reflections, and possibly more shadow coverage on distant landscaping(remember that shadow coverage can be manually controlled through the console).
        - Noticeably worse performance for some users, particularly ATi GPU owners : The small IQ gains do not justify the performance degredation.
*DX9 Vista* - better performance (this may vary from system to system)
*DX9 XP* - best performance(although only slightly) (this may vary from system to system)

*AA* - 2X or 4X (High end GPU users might opt for 4X. In some situations it will provide better performance, and/or the performance loss is so minute, that it's worth it)
Vsync - Optional, performance loss is marginal (this may vary from system to system)

Note that for the settings below, while a lot of users report that moving from Ultra High to Very High, makes no noticeable image impact, you should also remember however, that the majority them can actually hurt performance on high end systems, if you do not use the maximum available setting. The exception to this rule would be Shadows and Geometry, which will be mentioned below.[/I]

*Real Trees* - Very High (Max) A setting of Medium or lower results in static, non moving trees. High to Very High seems to have no IQ difference or performance difference.
*Fire* - Very High (Max)  Using High instead of Very High seems to affect the color grading and particle density of the flames, though it's very hard to see the difference. Performance seems irrelevant.
*Physic* - Very High (Max)  I haven't figured out the extent of this parameter. I imagine in battle situations, a lower setting may improve performance for some people, but this hasn't been the case for myself.

*Vegetation *- Very High (Max)  Performance and IQ between Very High and High seems irrelevant.
*Shading *- Ultra High (Max) Performance and IQ between Ultra High and Very High seems irrelevant.
*Terrain* - Ultra High (Max) Performance and IQ between Ultra High and Very High seems irrelevant.
*Geometry** - Very High Performance between Ultra High and Very High can result in a difference of a few to several frames. I cannot see a loss in IQ. Moving from Very High to High seems irrelevant. *Moving to Medium, is a considerably large performance boost.* The downside is that you lose some of the density and 'fullness' of objects and sprites such as trees (though they seem to be the thing most affected). However you can rectify this issue, with the GFX_LODScale console setting listed beneath this section.
*Post* - High (Max) Performance between High and Medium seems irrelevant, as does IQ.
*Texture* - Ultra High (Max)Performance and IQ between Ultra High and Very High seems irrelevant.
*Shadow**** - Very High Performance between Ultra High and Very High can result in a difference of a few to several frames. I cannot see a loss in IQ
*Ambient* - High (Max)**  Performance between High and Medium seems irrelevant, as does IQ.
*HDR/Bloom***** - On/Off Performance with Bloom and/or HDR on, can be sever for some, and irrelevant for others. This is purely down to the user's hardware.

* Geometry in DX10 cannot be set lower than "high."
** Ambient is locked at "high" in DX10.
*** If you use the shadow range console parameters listed in the next section, you will notice that close range shadows lose some of their clarity and resolution quality. However, this only seems to come into play if you are running anything less than Ultra. When using Ultra shadows, you can combine that with the shadow range commands, and keep both your increased distance IQ as well as up close resolution IQ. 
**** HDR and Bloom can both be enabled/disabled in DX9. Yet only Bloom is available in DX10. The full effect of either HDR or Bloom is only in full force, when the other is enabled as well, whilst in DX9 mode. 



*Console commands and parameters:*


*Showfps 1* [Default 0] As the name suggests, it registers your frames per second in the top left corner (you can not move this around the screen). This is recommended over Fraps and ATi Tray Tools, where the latter can cause texture corruption and anomalies when the On Screen Display is enabled).
*Gfx_ClusterLODScale 0.7  * [Default 0.8] A lower setting results in less sprites 'popping' into view, and/or they load at farther distances, so it's less noticeable. Slight IQ increase here when in motion, without a performance hit.
*Gfx_HemiQuality 1   * [Default is based off your in-game video settings.] You should hardly be able to tell between a setting of 2 (Highest quality) and 1 (Medium quality), but you gain a frame or two.
*Gfx_KillLODScale 0.9      * [Default is 1] This will show you some more detail on objects(primarily) from a distance. 0.9 should have no performance hit, and give you a the same IQ as 0.8-0.5 (anything lower is wasted frames).
*Gfx_LeavesShadowRatio 1 * [Default is 0.5] This will increase the density of the shadows around trees and the shadows cast by trees on everything. The higher the value the better the IQ. Performance impact is 0.
*Gfx_LODScale 0.5      *  [Default is 1] This will increase the 'plushness' of all sprites, textures and objects whether up close or at a distance. The lower you set it, the better IQ. A setting of lower than 0.5 is not recommended.
*Gfx_RealTreesLODScale 0 * [Default is 1] This is an odd parameter. The higher you set it numerically, the thinner and less dense trees become. But frames improve, however moving to "0" increases IQ AND frame rate in some conditions, but others, you lose a frame or two.
*Gfx_SunShadowRange1* 30* [Default is 8]  This controls the bulk quality of shadows and the texturing filter. If you notice, by default the filtering line can easily be seen when moving towards objects or terrain. That ugly filtering line that turns low resolution into high resolution. Setting this to 30 should give you enough of a distance, that you won't have to worry about that again. Performance loss is minimal, a few frames if that.
*Gfx_SunShadowRange0* 14* [Default is 4]  This is the base shadow setting, that works in conjuction with ShadowRange 1. Think of it as a 'fine tuning' parameter. If you've set your ShadowRange1 to 30, you may notice that there's still a slight filtering layer in motion. Even though it's not as heavy as the previous one, you can tighten up the shadows LOD range and quality even more, by raising this variable's value. However, the higher you go, the worse the quality of close range shadows become. I wouldn't go over 12 or 14. Performance loss is less than ShadowRange1.
*Gfx_SunShadowRange2 160* [Default is 80] This second (technically third) sun shadow variable, controls how far into the distance an object's shadows are cast based on the sun's position. I.e. the higher the value, the more landscape shadows you will see(quality based on distance is determine by ShadowRange0 and ShadowRange1 only)A setting of 160 increases IQ, with minimal FPS loss.
*Gfx_TerrainLODScale 0   * [Default is 1]    This will allow textures on distance objects, primarily mountains, to be increased. Performance loss should be less than two frames for high end GPU users.

*I believe both of these parameters also control the filtering line when the sun is not around; i.e. at night time etc.

The use of DX 9, 2xAA(or 4xAA if necessary) and Medium Geometry will net you a considerable performance boost, and then you can turn around and spend some of it on the increased IQ with the settings above. Remember, that the perfromance at Medium Geometry, with increased console IQ settings, will still be better, than High/Vhigh/Uhigh Geometry at default console IQ settings.


Or if you're insisting on using DX10, 4xAA, Ultra Geometry, or some combination of IQ enhancing parameters, and/or you just need better performance, you can reverse some of these previously mentioned parameters:

*Gfx_ClusterLODScale 1 or 2  * [Default 0.8] This will cause more sprites to show up while in motion(like grass getting more dense) but from default to 1 shouldn't be killer on your eyes if you're ok with the game under stock conditions. If you're desperate, try 2, and see if it's acceptable or not in regards to IQ. FPS gain at a level of 2, should be at least five or more FPS.
*Gfx_HemiQuality 0   * [Default is based off your in-game video settings.] You will see more of an IQ loss between 0 and 1 than you did with 1 and 2. The performance gain will scale relatively the same as moving from a level of 2 down to 1, so expect about three to four frames at a setting of 0.
*Gfx_KillLODScale 1.5 or 2      * [Default is 1] You will lose some object draw and slight texture reduction at a distance, but for most this might be fairly acceptable given the fast paced action of the game in which they don't notice such things. You should gain a few frames.
*Gfx_LeavesShadowRatio 1 * [Default is 0.5] As mentioned above, this will not affect performance, so it's up to you.
*Gfx_LODScale 1.5 or 2    *  [Default is 1] This is probably the most noticeable feature in terms of IQ and performance. Moving above default of 1, can result in noticeably cheaper quality objects and textures, but should provide several frames depending on how far you take it.
*Gfx_RealTreesLODScale 0 or 1* [Default is 1] As mentioned above this is an odd parameter, some might truly get better performance at a setting of 0, which gives the best viewing quality. I'd leave it at 1 or 0.
*Gfx_SunShadowRange2 60 * [Default is 80] If you don't worry about mid-range to distant shadow draw from objects, you can decrease this from 80 down to 60, to pick-up a few frames. Going to 40 or less makes a noticeably negative IQ difference.
*Gfx_TerrainLODScale 1   * [Default is 1]    Leaving this at default of 1 should be enough. The gains from anything over 1 seem too minimal to be worth it, unless you don't mind the game looking fairly awful.


As a word of warning, when you are adjusting the settings in the console, sometimes the game can 'flake' out, and when you enter a new command, it will drop to desktop with a black screen then come back. This is not supposed to happen. Every change should happen in real time. If you get thrown back and forth between the desktop, stop, exit the game and try it again.

If you are content with a batch of settings, you can setup a configuration file and tell the game to load it from the console.

Make a new .txt file in your Far Cry 2 user folder, which is My Games for both Xp and Vista. You can name it whatever, let's say "IQ.txt"
Place the commands inside the file and do not use the "=" sign between the variable itself and the numerical value. I.e. gfx_LODScale 0.5   not gfx_LODScale=0.5
When you run the game, open the console with the tilda key "~" and type Exec IQ.txt

At this point I haven't figured out how to force the game to load with these settings automatically, whether from the configuration file or some other means.

Lastly, sorry I don't have any 'lesser' systems to run the game on, to see how these settings effect it. Most of my testbed and backup machines are in pieces at this time. Feel free to give them a whirl and report back.


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 24, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Yes I'm absolutley serious.
> 
> People seem to get the impression that because their hardware, which doesn't do 'so well' in Crysis/Warhead, but does 'well' in FC2, means that FC2 is better optimized, and that's entirely wrong.
> 
> ...


or it might just be your ATI card, which some seem to have issues with when concerning FC2. i have nothing but smooth gameplay with my 8800GT. "averaging" 46fps at max settings, its smooth as butter. no stutters, slow downs, or lag. hasn't crashed once.  it plays like COD4 on my computer. Warhead and Crysis play well, but not that well. and i don't expect it to because its more demanding. but it doesn't run better at 30fps then FC2 does at 45fps. not by a long shot

now i'm not getting all technical about it.  i don't know the reason, really. i'm just saying the game has NO performance issues for me. its been nothing but perfect


----------



## Kwod (Oct 24, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I tried turning Vsync off--little difference.
> 
> NVIDIA driver is at 178.13.



Could be the 256mb of video card ram...


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 24, 2008)

So far every gun dealer mission I've gotten makes me drive to the opposite end of the map...that does get old fast, esp. when the little checkpoints are repopulated minutes after you've killed off the dudes camped there.

But what doesn't get old is blowing up an oncoming vehicle, seeing the bodies tossed all asunder, and watching the wildfire spread across the grass in front of you! lol great stuffs


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 24, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> So far every gun dealer mission I've gotten makes me drive to the opposite end of the map...that does get old fast, esp. when the little checkpoints are repopulated minutes after you've killed off the dudes camped there.
> 
> But what doesn't get old is blowing up an oncoming vehicle, seeing the bodies tossed all asunder, and watching the wildfire spread across the grass in front of you! lol great stuffs



how does that happen ? 

i keep shooting at the vehicle and it doesn't blow up. 

also do you have enough time to jump into the vehicle MG and shoot ?


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> how does that happen ?
> 
> i keep shooting at the vehicle and it doesn't blow up.
> 
> also do you have enough time to jump into the vehicle MG and shoot ?



If I'm driving and I see a car approaching, I quickly it the "c" key, man the machine gun and fire away!  Generally, the guy manning the gun gets killed first, and the driver gets his head shot up before he gets out of the car.


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 24, 2008)

i usually bail on the vehicle and fight from the ground (on my feet)

i like traveling on foot, too


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2008)

Has anyone traveled outside of the map into the desert?  There's some cool stuff out there!


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Has anyone traveled outside of the map into the desert?  There's some cool stuff out there!



travelled outside map ? 

so is the map showing up in starting missions not all of FC2 ?


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> travelled outside map ?
> 
> so is the map showing up in starting missions not all of FC2 ?



When you press 5 you get the map.  You press R and get the bigger map.  You can travel outside the boudaries of the map into the desert, and the map changes though I've only gone so far...  I doubt it's easy to find water or malaria pills way out in the desert!   It's deffinitely explorable though, as I did find a diamond and a couple of (now dead) dudes riding around in a truck.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> explorable though, as I did find a diamond and a couple of *(now dead) dudes* riding around in a truck.



haha ROFL .


----------



## newconroer (Oct 24, 2008)

Guide/settings updated!


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 24, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> whats wrong with the FOV & widescreen? im running it in 1920X1200 and it looks fine to me



the FOV is the same used for 4:3 (90 I think) and just cropped for widescreen, so you are really seeing less of a picture then someone playing on a 4:3 monitor. I don't want to pick this game up until this is fixed, or someone finds where it needs to be changed in the config


----------



## dimmerlight (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe some of you got mad high expectations and the game can be pretty good but just not up to par with what you had in mind. This has happened to me plenty of times


----------



## entsyymi (Oct 24, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> the FOV is the same used for 4:3 (90 I think) and just cropped for widescreen, so you are really seeing less of a picture then someone playing on a 4:3 monitor. I don't want to pick this game up until this is fixed, or someone finds where it needs to be changed in the config



FOV fix: http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=143018#143018


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 24, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> the FOV is the same used for 4:3 (90 I think) and just cropped for widescreen, so you are really seeing less of a picture then someone playing on a 4:3 monitor. I don't want to pick this game up until this is fixed, or someone finds where it needs to be changed in the config



dude... i think if you arent going to buy the game becuase you heard it has some POV problem... then you should either stop playing games or just get the damn thing....

Personally i havent noticed it being cropped atall and i game 1920X1200 on a 24".
BF2142... now that was a different story as it wasnt cropped and it looked fluffy... this FC2 looks great 

I think youre being too picky... its great!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 24, 2008)

entsyymi said:


> FOV fix: http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=143018#143018



SWEET! Thanks! Still not buying it tho. I'm waiting for Ubi to fix this themselves :shadedshu


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 24, 2008)

anyone try new hotfix on 4870 , i hear it is work good only with 4870x2 with 4870 nor performance improve and i hear it is decrease the FBS too


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2008)

With my 4870 I get horrible stuttering with DX10 using any drivers including the 8.10 hotfix.  With DX9 and Ultra settings everything is smooth as silk.  Apparently at the Ubisoft forums people with both Nvidia and ATi cards using DX10 are having problems.  The game needs a patch or Nvidia and ATi both need to work on some drivers.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 24, 2008)

wow im not actually using hotfix... (DX9 though on my CAT 8.10) and its perfect... absolutely smoking.
have not had one shudder or slowdown on my HD4870 @ 1920X1200

Perhaps DX10 is just full of crap (as if we diddnt know that already)


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 24, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> Perhaps DX10 is just full of crap (as if we diddnt know that already)



i think its just in its infancy. it needs to mature, then we will see some really good games, but by then DX11 will be upon us


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 24, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> i think its just in its infancy. it needs to mature, then we will see some really good games, but by then DX11 will be upon us



exactely...
i think perhaps we all just thought... oooh DX10... must get a card that can do that... and if thats not bad enough... we got spiked again with DX10.1.... oooh maybe ill get a card that can do that.
Actually maybe its us who are fuelling the market... or are we actually just the flames


----------



## newconroer (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol at the 5040 resolution, that's pretty fu**in wide.

Though, the tool/trainer doesn't seem to work.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 24, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Lol at the 5040 resolution, that's pretty fu**in wide.



you need a curved screen for a res like that for sure


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 24, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Lol at the 5040 resolution, that's pretty fu**in wide.



now wouldn't that be an advantage in online FPS like CS and COD4 ? 

seeing everybody who tries to sneak upon you from the side , awesome


----------



## entsyymi (Oct 24, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> you need a curved screen for a res like that for sure



3x 1680x1050 monitors 



wolf2009 said:


> now wouldn't that be an advantage in online FPS like CS and COD4 ?
> 
> seeing everybody who tries to sneak upon you from the side , awesome



Indeed it does give a fair advantage, but who's got the money for 3 screens?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 24, 2008)

newconroer said:


> For those after higher IQ or higher performance, hopefully these settings will help.
> 
> *Starter - general recommendation:*
> 
> ...



I also want to add:
*evict_resources *evicts all managed resources (D3D & driver managed resources).  That can improve frame rates if they suddenly dip into the teens (for example).


You can also tell the performance difference between DX10 and DX10.1 by going to:
C:/Windows/system32 
and change:
d3d10_1.dll
d3d10_1core.dll
to
d3d10.dll
d3d10core.dll
Source


Widescreen fix


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^^ LOL , couldn't you have done that without needing to quote the whole post


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 24, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> ^^^^ LOL , couldn't you have done that without needing to quote the whole post



No 

That way all the information isn't scattered in different posts.  There is some good info regarding Far Cry 2 as we await the Tweak Guide article for it.  It would be nice to consolidate all this info into one big post.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 24, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I also want to add:
> *evict_resources *evicts all managed resources (D3D & driver managed resources).  That can improve frame rates if they suddenly dip into the teens (for example).
> 
> 
> ...



Erm, does this only affect 10.1 based applications?

Hah, I don't even have a listing for 10_1, just 10; I don't know if that's good or bad..no SP1 on this system, but I would have thought it was in the last DX bundle..


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 24, 2008)

Evict_Resources?  No it also works with DX9.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's how you can fix the "I crash to desktop without any errorr  for no reason after 30ish minutes of gameplay":

Just turn off PhysX if you can, it worked for me and worked for a few ppl on there: http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1821007696/m/8541007696?r=1091092796#1091092796

Worked for me as well.


----------



## entsyymi (Oct 24, 2008)

olithereal said:


> Here's how you can fix the "I crash to desktop without any errorr  for no reason after 30ish minutes of gameplay":
> 
> Just turn off PhysX if you can, it worked for me and worked for a few ppl on there: http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1821007696/m/8541007696?r=1091092796#1091092796
> 
> Worked for me as well.



Doesn't really help us ATI users with the same problem


----------



## newconroer (Oct 24, 2008)

No East silly, I meant changing 10_1 to 10 etc.

Anyways anyone know where I can get the 10.1 dll files besides SP1?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 24, 2008)

From what I've read you change the file yourself from:
d3d10_1.dll renamed to d3d10.dll
d3d10_1core.dll renamed to d3d10core.dll
source
I would make backup copies though.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 24, 2008)

Erm, nvm I think you misunderstood.

I'll try to find a torrent for the files, though..I'd rather not, so if someone can zip them and upload that would be much appreciated.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 24, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Erm, nvm I think you misunderstood.
> 
> I'll try to find a torrent for the files, though..I'd rather not, so if someone can zip them and upload that would be much appreciated.


I'm not sure how I misunderstood you unless you were not talking about the information you quoted in my post.  

Edit: Ah, I see that you've edit your post.  So you are saying that you don't have those files?  In order to get them you need Sp2. Based on your specs you have Vista (Stripped).  If you can't use SP then I'm not sure were to get them.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 25, 2008)

entsyymi said:


> Doesn't really help us ATI users with the same problem



True. That's all I could find tho, keep searching their forums. Should be fixed in a patch I guess.



Have any of you guys noticed any memory leaks? When I started the game I was at 25ish% RAM consumption at idle and when I quit the game I was at 52%, at idle, even after 10 minutes.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 25, 2008)

Did anyone get to choose their character?


----------



## newconroer (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, I chose Warren (I think his last name is ...)


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 25, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> how does that happen ?
> 
> i keep shooting at the vehicle and it doesn't blow up.
> 
> also do you have enough time to jump into the vehicle MG and shoot ?



 rocket launcher @ close range

damn, that would make a great email address! lol


----------



## newconroer (Oct 25, 2008)

Got the .dlls thanks to Entsyymi, though doesn't seem like much of a perf. difference, maybe more for IQ?

What I'm curious about is why you need to replace the old D3D10, with the 10.1 version?

Are the 10.1 dlls supposed to go in the SysWow64 folder as well?(not just for FC, I mean in general, where are they supposed to be located, permanently, in their native form "10_1" etc?)


----------



## entsyymi (Oct 25, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Got the .dlls thanks to Entsyymi, though doesn't seem like much of a perf. difference, maybe more for IQ?
> 
> What I'm curious about is why you need to replace the old D3D10, with the 10.1 version?
> 
> Are the 10.1 dlls supposed to go in the SysWow64 folder as well?(not just for FC, I mean in general, where are they supposed to be located, permanently, in their native form "10_1" etc?)



I have both the 10 and the 10_1 version of both .dll files in both folders (System32 & SysWow64). Lots of both 
So yeah, I don't see a reason to rename them.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 25, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Got the .dlls thanks to Entsyymi, though doesn't seem like much of a perf. difference, maybe more for IQ?
> 
> What I'm curious about is why you need to replace the old D3D10, with the 10.1 version?
> 
> Are the 10.1 dlls supposed to go in the SysWow64 folder as well?(not just for FC, I mean in general, where are they supposed to be located, permanently, in their native form "10_1" etc?)



According to my previous sourced link the guy who tweak it that way posted a 2FPS improvement when using DX10.1.

http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=005ct7.jpg
http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/694/006ns7.jpg

http://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=001xj0.jpg
http://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=002co2.jpg

Since you are using a stripped version of Vista 64bit I'm not too surprised if you don't notice a difference.  Do you actually have SP installed or just downloaded a few .dlls?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 25, 2008)

Stripped x64 FTMFW! 

I'm not even going to try dx10, I'm forcing 9 right off the bat.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 25, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> dude... i think if you arent going to buy the game becuase you heard it has some POV problem... then you should either stop playing games or just get the damn thing....
> 
> Personally i havent noticed it being cropped atall and i game 1920X1200 on a 24".
> BF2142... now that was a different story as it wasnt cropped and it looked fluffy... this FC2 looks great
> ...



yes, I am being picky, but I have the luxury of it right now as there are a lot of other games I'm looking forward to

I'm not saying it's a bad game, in fact I know that's not the case. I am still thinking of getting it, it's just not at the top of my list anymore


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 25, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> yes, I am being picky, but I have the luxury of it right now as there are a lot of other games I'm looking forward to coming out soon



If you are referring to the POV issue it's been fixed.  I posted a link in my other post.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 25, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If you are referring to the POV issue it's been fixed.  I posted a link in my other post.



thanks man
sorry I looked over your post


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> So far every gun dealer mission I've gotten makes me drive to the opposite end of the map...that does get old fast, esp. when the little checkpoints are repopulated minutes after you've killed off the dudes camped there.
> 
> But what doesn't get old is blowing up an oncoming vehicle, seeing the bodies tossed all asunder, and watching the wildfire spread across the grass in front of you! lol great stuffs



take the bus! you can skip to the side of the map in question, and theres always a car waiting for you after you do a few buddy missions (its one of the early ones)



erocker said:


> When you press 5 you get the map.  You press R and get the bigger map.  You can travel outside the boudaries of the map into the desert, and the map changes though I've only gone so far...  I doubt it's easy to find water or malaria pills way out in the desert!   It's deffinitely explorable though, as I did find a diamond and a couple of (now dead) dudes riding around in a truck.



at 50% game completion, you go off map and into an entirely new one.





twicksisted said:


> dude... i think if you arent going to buy the game becuase you heard it has some POV problem... then you should either stop playing games or just get the damn thing....
> 
> Personally i havent noticed it being cropped atall and i game 1920X1200 on a 24".
> BF2142... now that was a different story as it wasnt cropped and it looked fluffy... this FC2 looks great
> ...



the FOV problem caused lots of people to have motion sickness. 
on my 40" it was ok, but i can imagine on a 15-19" screen it would have caused a lot of problems. My problem with it, is that when driving i cant see the bottom 1/4 of the map... i had to stop driving, look right down, and then look up again.


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> at 50% game completion, you go off map and into an entirely new one.



No kidding?!  That's awesome, I had no idea!


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 25, 2008)

who the heck is at 50%? i'm still under 10% lol


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 25, 2008)

have you guys noticed that, DX 10 avg fps are higher than DX 9 avg fps with the benchmark .


----------



## jimmyme (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL, has anyone taken a mission from an arms trader? the ones that unlock better weapons?
"some guy is bringing in some arms in from the east blahblah".... well actually hes not bringing them anywhere just driving them around and around in circles at a random location on the map LOL what a joke

anyway, found a golden AK-47, not bad...

PS the widescreen fix is GOLD, pity about scoped weapons... now its just a scope floating in space. ;-)


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 25, 2008)

They drive around in circles selling to people. And I am out of malasia pills, how long do I have to live?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2008)

jimmyme said:


> LOL, has anyone taken a mission from an arms trader? the ones that unlock better weapons?
> "some guy is bringing in some arms in from the east blahblah".... well actually hes not bringing them anywhere just driving them around and around in circles at a random location on the map LOL what a joke
> 
> anyway, found a golden AK-47, not bad...
> ...



oh i like those missions. unlocked everything except the mortar (because i dont like it) now i just gotta buy em all 


i'm at 60%... you guys are slow!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> They drive around in circles selling to people. And I am out of malasia pills, how long do I have to live?



you need to do missions for the priest at the church. completing each mission there, gives you more pills.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 25, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> have you guys noticed that, DX 10 avg fps are higher than DX 9 avg fps with the benchmark .



funny mines the other way around, 20 in 10 200 in 9 give or take a couple. 

i reran the 9 one a few time last night before posting...

either way im giving up on the sp for now as im bored of drive here kill sombody, drive there kill sombody, drive there and kill a few on the way so you can kill sombody else. i hope the mp saves it other wise its £30 i would of been better smoking in my bong.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you need to do missions for the priest at the church. completing each mission there, gives you more pills.



Yea I just got done with that.. Like a couple seconds before I got them my dude started flipping out  I am 20% done.. I wanna unlock some more guns I did all I could for now


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 25, 2008)

hey fellas whats the deal with the mouse seeming to keep moving left when you scope in and try to fire. even after a restart it seems to keep slowly spinning left.

Also confirmed with an ATI owner with the same issues, so it isnt driver or cards. both are continuing to do this out of the blue. Havent changed anything and it was fine this afternoon, just when I tried like 30 mins ago?

EDIT: Seems that setting the Nvidia control pannel had something to have to do with it. I had swapped to let the app decide, and it caused this issue, going to the middle setting " use advanced 3d" it seems to have corrected it?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 25, 2008)

I wouldn't even bother playing this game until it's patched. It crashed multiple times while changing settings and then once while saving game. That's enough for me. Plus, the shadows are fubar. It's practically solid black anywhere there's a shadow. I don't know if this is the 180.42 driver or what, but it's BS. And the grass is blue/green, wtf.

Well, I'm off to play dead space. Screw this crap.


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm at 60%... you guys are slow!


yeah i'll be at 60% in the second quarter of 2009


----------



## jimmyme (Oct 25, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> i hope the mp saves it other wise its £30 i would of been better smoking in my bong.



got my first decent ping match last night. but overall i thought it was pretty bad.
It kinda reminded me of goldeneye, back in the day, which was then...but this is now...
poor Ubisoft, theyve got some nice ideas.......


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> hey fellas whats the deal with the mouse seeming to keep moving left when you scope in and try to fire. even after a restart it seems to keep slowly spinning left.
> 
> Also confirmed with an ATI owner with the same issues, so it isnt driver or cards. both are continuing to do this out of the blue. Havent changed anything and it was fine this afternoon, just when I tried like 30 mins ago?
> 
> EDIT: Seems that setting the Nvidia control pannel had something to have to do with it. I had swapped to let the app decide, and it caused this issue, going to the middle setting " use advanced 3d" it seems to have corrected it?!?!?!?!?!



gamepads/joystick would cause your aim issues. i've not seen it on either of my systems.





TheGuruStud said:


> I wouldn't even bother playing this game until it's patched. It crashed multiple times while changing settings and then once while saving game. That's enough for me. Plus, the shadows are fubar. It's practically solid black anywhere there's a shadow. I don't know if this is the 180.42 driver or what, but it's BS. And the grass is blue/green, wtf.
> 
> Well, I'm off to play dead space. Screw this crap.



yes it is the drivers. those betas are terrible, and screw lots of things up with the game.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> gamepads/joystick would cause your aim issues. i've not seen it on either of my systems.



Mouse and keyboard....issue seems to be comming back as well. Didnt start out that way but has just started


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Mouse and keyboard....issue seems to be comming back as well. Didnt start out that way but has just started



do you have one plugged in! any control device not your mouse or keyboard, anything secondary.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> do you have one plugged in! any control device not your mouse or keyboard, anything secondary.



Oh snap...that might be it exactly....thx Ill give it a whirl!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 25, 2008)

I love this game.  I am at 31% complete.  My weps of choice are dart rifle, dragunov, and silenced pistol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 25, 2008)

I carry a AK, Grenade Launcher and RPG most of the time.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 25, 2008)

Just a question: is there a way to like fill your flamethrower back? I seem to use all it's gaz real fast and find myself looking for a gunshop to get a new one.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2008)

olithereal said:


> Just a question: is there a way to like fill your flamethrower back? I seem to use all it's gaz real fast and find myself looking for a gunshop to get a new one.



i thought it was infinite? mines never ran out. They can break after excessive use, and you just have to get new ones from your armoury.

edit: the FOV fixer, i have some recommended settings for 16:9 TV users
1.15 and 1.443 (top and bottom sliders, in that order)

When i had to talk to people, it felt like i was right up in their face - it just felt really weird to be that close to talk to someone in game. with the FOV fix and those settings above, its fixed that perspective issue and now the game feels right again.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 25, 2008)

I tried the built-in benchmark, In DX9, the first loop always the fastest. The 2nd and 3rd are slower than the 1st loop 15-20%.
In DX10, the first loop is the lowest, then 2nd, and 3rd is the best.
It's weird.


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> yes it is the drivers. those betas are terrible, and screw lots of things up with the game.


lol the game keeps warning me at the beginning that my "drivers are old. Please update to the latest drivers." i get a pop up

meanwhile the game is playing perfectly with my 175.16's


----------



## Kursah (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd say at least go 177.83's ChromeDome, great driver set. Enables physx when applicable, and the 175 drivers were kind of a bust...I skipped em completely when I had my 9600GT...stuck with 174.74's till the 177's were released.

I'm running the WHQL 178.24's with pretty good results, the game plays amazing. A buddy of mine with an 8800GT says the 178's seems smoother than the older drivers he had (couldn't tell ya...I removed em, updated to the new ones...needless to say he said he noticed a difference in the more graphics heavy games...he plays 1680x1050, 4xaa, ultra w/o issues in FC2, he's yet to run the bench, but says he averages around 40FPS+ using ShowFPS 1 command..so ymmv).


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 25, 2008)

hmm....i may give those 177.83's another shot, then. if i recall i had those installed last time,  i'm pretty sure. but i got stutters in GRID with them which for a driving game is unacceptable, obviously

reinstalled the 175.16 and the stutters were gone. then again i had just installed Windows after a reformat, too. so maybe the driver installation was kind of messed up on the 177.83's?

i'll go ahead and give the 178.24's you are using a shot. i suppose they are for the 8800 series cards, too? if not i'll try the 177.83's again and take it from there

i'm always interested in better performance 

thanks for the info


----------



## Kursah (Oct 25, 2008)

The 178's seem fine, but don't seem to be all that much greater than the 177.83's imo...at least in the seat of the pants feel. I'm going to try the 177.83's in FC2...I am having some weird fan speed issues after installing the 180's I can't seem to shake...but the performance is good, the temps read cooler in the 178's (odd), and I really can't complain! I don't play GRID, never really got into it, but I've played many other games that reacted excellently to the .83's.

The 178.24's are the latest WHQL drivers, so yeah they're compatable with your card afaik.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, looks like the random crashing is resolved. DX9 mode seems to keep it from not crashing. Heres more screenies!

1440x900 - DX9 - 4XAA - Very High Quality


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 25, 2008)

Kursah said:


> The 178's seem fine, but don't seem to be all that much greater than the 177.83's imo...at least in the seat of the pants feel. I'm going to try the 177.83's in FC2...I am having some weird fan speed issues after installing the 180's I can't seem to shake...but the performance is good, the temps read cooler in the 178's (odd), and I really can't complain! I don't play GRID, never really got into it, but I've played many other games that reacted excellently to the .83's.
> 
> The 178.24's are the latest WHQL drivers, so yeah they're compatable with your card afaik.


yeah i have the 178.24's installed now. took GRID out for a turn or two and everything is nice and smooth. i use "seat of the pants" impressions, too. and things are lag and stutter free. seems like a good deal, then. 

i'm going to play FC2 again soon. so i'll see how it goes there and with other games. according to what i read on the download page at guru3d the gains in some games can be quite substantial


----------



## vega22 (Oct 25, 2008)

jimmyme said:


> got my first decent ping match last night. but overall i thought it was pretty bad.
> It kinda reminded me of goldeneye, back in the day, which was then...but this is now...
> poor Ubisoft, theyve got some nice ideas.......



hhhmmm back to cod4 for me too 

i wonder what dvds smoke like????


----------



## Kursah (Oct 25, 2008)

Love CoD4, great game, but I'm burnt out on it, having a blast with my clan in FC2. I love this game!

N e ways, gave the 180.43 beta's a shot, since they're the "new" FC2 hotfix drivers on NV's side, gotta say the FPS have increased in game by a decent amount, but what I want to show is the increase in the bench for you bench hounds out there...almost a 10FPS average increase, more stable performance across the demo, no hitches, glitches, errors or issues.

Original results with 178.24 WHQL's (most recent whql's as of this writing) found here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1029195&postcount=78

For those not interested in reading that report or much further, the Average results are:

    178.24 ---------------180.43

Min: 36.27     -----                 43.43
Max: 66.65        -----             70.30
Avg: 43.42            -----         52.75

Nothing has changed, except for the drivers...OC is the same across the board. For just changing drivers, not only do I still have NO issues, glitches, hitches, etc, but I gained a healthy amount of performance. My avg low FPS is the same as the Average AVG from the 178 drivers. Gained almost 10FPS on AVG vs AVG, and gained about 4-5FPS on max. I won't complain about that one bit! To fix the fan speed issue a simple bios mod took care of that, so no worries.

Now for those interested, the new graphs:















There you have it...again not the best results I'm sure, but I'm very content with them! The game already played effing awesome on the older drivers...smooth, never had an issue graphical wise, but now I'm getting even better results, hell why not?! Love the game, now it plays better, DX10 is playing very nice, I hope some of you having issues out there can get the stuff you need to get it resolved, noone should have to deal with some of the crap you guys are. For those that don't like the game, I can see why, it's simple, no game can be made to please everyone, some had higher expectations, sure this game could've provided more...but last I checked on my game install DIR it was at *3.16GB* (maybe vista is reading it wrong? lol)...show me a game with that kind of install size that can do what FC2 does...to me that's pretty impressive in it's own right...that's gotta be the smallest install I've seen for a game like this in years!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2008)

those drivers only work properly on the 280 + 260. all the other cards tend to suffer pretty bad bugs with those drivers (game/editor not starting, crashes, stuttering, etc)


----------



## EviLZeD (Oct 25, 2008)

what mussels said with 180's i got crashing after and hour or so and couldnt change my resolution it would crash again


----------



## Sc1mitar (Oct 25, 2008)

just finished it now...played as Josip..dude w/ the white mustache..wont spoil it or nutin for yall...the bus is a lifesaver, no more driving accross the map 10 times threw checkpoints you cleared out about 2 mins ago...

but wow...tahts all i have 2 say...incredible game, incredible graphics,great story. love the twist they give to it.

the best kit imo, is an AK47, a deagle/uzi, and a Carl Gustav. bascily unbeatable, make sure to get all the ammo upgrades.

time to hit up MP and see if its any good...sure hope it is...dont think ill play the SP anymore, never seem to play SP more than once threw...


maybe time 4 some sleep?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2008)

i cant even join LAN servers, it gives me new errors every time.

My kit is AS50 sniper + Uzi + RPG.

it works


----------



## newconroer (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking at this again, I realised the BLUE results are average, and grey is minimum.

How the FUKK did they get over 70avg on an X2 with 4xAA? Or even no AA for that matter...

Their minimum is the same as my average and that's only with 2xAA.


----------



## adrianx (Oct 25, 2008)

any one have that ....



I also same tine the game simple close and send me to the desktop with out any error message 


I have the 8.10 amd/ati driver and the farcry2 hot fix all ready installed 

I run on win vista x64 and 3870x2


----------



## Asylum (Oct 25, 2008)

Asylum said:


> Ok heres my results with my res and all maxed out and cards at stock settings!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use the 178.13 there running smooth as glass for me and check my bench marks earlier in this thread


----------



## mikek75 (Oct 25, 2008)

I've just bought it through Steam, whereabouts will I find the benchmark tool?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2008)

to the people with crashes: i've seen three causes for problems in the game.

1. Drivers. Nvidia betas have problems. Some soundcards have problems - make sure the drivers are updated!

2. DirectX. Steam versions of the game at least, dont update directX for you. even if its vista and DX10, you'll need to update DX9.

3. Run it in DX9. the game was made for DX10.1, and shit seems to be going wrong for just about everyone in DX10.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> to the people with crashes: i've seen three causes for problems in the game.
> 
> 1. Drivers. Nvidia betas have problems. Some soundcards have problems - make sure the drivers are updated!
> 
> ...


PhysX caused crash on my side, and for a few other people on the official forums.


----------



## rampage (Oct 25, 2008)

ill have to try it in dx 9 and see if i get a bit more performance, things run like crap for me

has anyone used the dart gun...  and is there any real benefit to it?  (knock out a gun insted of killing them) ??


----------



## newconroer (Oct 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> to the people with crashes: i've seen three causes for problems in the game.
> 
> 1. Drivers. Nvidia betas have problems. Some soundcards have problems - make sure the drivers are updated!
> 
> ...





Update to what month? The latest is August ya? Surely everyone already has that.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 25, 2008)

adrianx said:


> any one have that ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure your ram on your video card is properly cooled.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 25, 2008)

I have almost no motivation to beat this game. Its so utterly repetitive....


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 25, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I have almost no motivation to beat this game. Its so utterly repetitive....



I know how u feel, driving from A to B, shooting random mandem in cars. still somehow find it enthraulling.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 25, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I have almost no motivation to beat this game. Its so utterly repetitive....



lol

ok...so you dont like it... care to share more than its repetitive?
i mean that dosent really sum it up for me...


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 25, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I know how u feel, driving from A to B, shooting random mandem in cars. still somehow find it enthraulling.



i find it totally enthralling... best part becuase the dudees are speaking afrikaans (white guys) and xhosa / zulu (blacks guys)...
im originally from south africa so for me its great hehehe


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 25, 2008)

Like oli said its just drive shoot drive shoot drive shoot drive shoot. I am 25% done, or so my save game says, and thats all that I have done so far. Kinda glad I saved my money for Fallout.. Hope thats good at least.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 25, 2008)

I love it, I just try to do things different every time this far and had it be great fun. Feels less tedious to me than Stalker, but maybe that's because at least for me it's so much less buggy out of the chute and doesn't start out boring. Both are great games, but at least for me, I won't go back to Stalker SoC, I might try Clear Skies when it hits the bargain bin, wasn't that impressed by the E3 demo...but I'd pay 20 bucks for it to have another open game to play. I will agree that it does seem somewhat repetetive, probably mostly due to all the checkpoints repopulating and the vehicles traveling the roads, but to me that's no different than the dogs, monsters and such in stalker, just looks more polished and plays better (imo). Definately some great games out there, this one hopefully will lead to Far Cry 3 with a freaking continent, planes, cities, etc, I could see a really massive game spawn from what they've done thus far...still can't get over all they packed into a meager 3.16GB of install...noone can touch them there, it competes with todays games and uses game install sizes from 4+ years ago! Though I have plenty of space if it were say 12GB+! 

I was messing with the map editor, man that thing's gotta healthy amount of stuff you can do, I just love the fact you can run around in it while you're designing it. No hitches or errors thus far in that either, good stuff!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Like oli said its just drive shoot drive shoot drive shoot drive shoot. I am 25% done, or so my save game says, and thats all that I have done so far. Kinda glad I saved my money for Fallout.. Hope thats good at least.



Your the RPG type then, no? I kind of relate with you. Believe it or not whats making me play the game is its stunning environment/graphics. If it didn't have that I'd say this wouldn't be a seller.

Some games have game play and graphics others just one or the other.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 25, 2008)

If I could figure out how to make single player maps for the game I will make a really cool mod with a bad ass story but I can only make mp maps..


----------



## Kursah (Oct 25, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If I could figure out how to make single player maps for the game I will make a really cool mod with a bad ass story but I can only make mp maps..



That I'm sure will come in time, they'd be stupid not to release a patch or update to the editor for that reason imo. Make your own missions, areas, stories, etc. That could be something really promising for sure!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 25, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If I could figure out how to make single player maps for the game I will make a really cool mod with a bad ass story but I can only make mp maps..





AphexDreamer said:


> Your the RPG type then, no? I kind of relate with you, believe it or whats making me play the game is its stunning environment/graphics. If it didn't have that I'd say this wouldn't be a seller.
> 
> Some games have game play and graphics others just one or the other.



No I am more of an online FPS guy. I like fps games with rpg elements too(like stalker and oblivion mostly).


----------



## Kursah (Oct 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> No I am more of an online FPS guy. I like fps games with rpg elements too(like stalker and oblivion mostly).



So then, Fallout 3 calling your name yet? I've had a pre-order for a few weeks now. Next tuesday will be a good day! But I'm gonna let the G/F dig into that one while I chip away at FC2 and while my clan and I are getting the MP side of it going.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

Why is this the only thing that shows up when I open the editor now?






How do I get the top bar thing back..


----------



## Kursah (Oct 26, 2008)

How did you manage that one? 

I know if you had at least the top action bar you could get the rest of the options back...

F1-F12 all have functions, see if those help bring it back...


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

those make the options show on the side but the top is still gone


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Update to what month? The latest is August ya? Surely everyone already has that.



you'd be surprised. lots of people go by the attitude "I have directX 9.0C already" (ignoring the month) or "i have directX10, so i dont need to update 9"

faulty logic gets in their way.... i see it a lot.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 26, 2008)

Amen to that!


I do want to keep playing this...though something about the fact that my X2 delivers nowhere near what some of these reviews have been showing is a bit of a distraction. 

I noticed I've been getting more and more crashes now, even in DX9 mode. It feels like it's a RAM related thing, but..don't know.


I really should be trying to finish Clear Sky; I enjoy it twice as much as the original, but everytime I start to get into it, I then quickly feel disconnected. It's like I'm torn between exploring and doing side tasks; with getting on with the game itself.


Argh.


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, the running about in Clear Sky is more tedious, and constantly lugging a ton of gear sucks...facst travel costs too much...it just makes the game less fun.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 26, 2008)

FC2 is a fun game, but I'm getting a wee bit bored of driving from A to B and killing some random guys in btween EVERy time.  The graphics are awesome, but that wears thin after a while, setting stuff alight is aso pretty fun for a while, but again, I do find the gameplay repatative and boring...

...Maybe I'm alone here, but I REALLY wanna play Bioshock 2.  Can't remember a game I've enjoyed so much (since portal/hl2).  Dont wanna w8 a whole year 4 it!!!! any1 here got a flux capacitor so I can go into da futuuuuuuur n play it?  There was something about Bioshcok that I found genuinely addcitive, and made me wanna finish it.


----------



## jimmyme (Oct 26, 2008)

not being able to shoot vehicle tyres (therefore rendering them useless for a pursuit, and thus having the perfect getaway) makes baby jesus cry :-(


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

Yea I was disappointed when I couldn't pop tires..


----------



## Sc1mitar (Oct 26, 2008)

Multiplayer Review:

OMFG NEED PATCH PLX!! you cant switch teams and you cant join a server in progress? are they TRYING to make it fail? how can u be so stupid!!1!1 They copied the MP format from the PS3 and put it on all versions. Then they make it unintuitive, and slow, and ya.

I was really looking forward to having a MP game w/ vehicles and a bush war in Africa. instead its all close quarters w/ a bunch of rocks and some structures that cant blow up, set on fire, etc. rather disappointing. I was hoping for like atleast 65-70 % destructability, and we get maybe 10-20%, in both SP and MP. Atleast if they release a good SDK, the modders can have a field day w. it. that engine/game has so much potential left untapped.

the only thing i didnt liek about SP was the fuckin checkpoints refilled so soon, and the fact that their vehicles seemd to be able to go faster than mine!! wtf!

its a 8.5-9/10 SP game, with a 5/10 multiplayer game tacked onto it. I sure hope COD WaW has the ability to not be full of epic MP phail.

seems french ppl dotn know how to do anythin right 

ps: i lov all u frenchies dont hate on me


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

Where are the save games located I need to reinstall.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2008)

cod5 has full coop... so it CANT fail as hard.

save games would be in my docs i believe.

edit: just found a glider above a waterfall at the top of dogon village. made for a great escape route, to fly out over the river with them being unable to follow


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

Mussels said:


> cod5 has full coop... so it CANT fail as hard.
> 
> save games would be in my docs i believe.
> 
> edit: just found a glider above a waterfall at the top of dogon village. made for a great escape route, to fly out over the river with them being unable to follow



What percent were you when you got the new map?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What percent were you when you got the new map?



exactly 50%.

You'll know it when it comes, theres a cinematic event and you get your GPS/map leading you off. I'll post a screenshot of the map i found online (screeny is talking about hte gold AK47, but it shows the *full* map)


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

Whats special about the gold AK? On Cod4 it does nothing special...

And if you drive too far north, west or east you will pass out lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Whats special about the gold AK? On Cod4 it does nothing special...
> 
> And if you drive too far north, west or east you will pass out lol



it apparently never jams or wears out. theres 4 per map (north/south) apparently.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

Shoot.. I want a golden dragnuv or RPG lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Shoot.. I want a golden dragnuv or RPG lol



yeah... i'm a sniper, so its worthless to me. i found it in a thread while googling for diamond locations (i found one north of the southern city, but cant reach it)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2008)

I know this is sad but I still haven't found a Flame Thrower.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I know this is sad but I still haven't found a Flame Thrower.



Buy one!


----------



## olithereal (Oct 26, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I know this is sad but I still haven't found a Flame Thrower.



I think you unlock it after the third mission from the weapon dealer. Once you unlock it I think it costs somethings like 10diamonds or 20, I aint sure.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 26, 2008)

What do you put in the box below your user name and password where it says on-line key ? I am not able to hook up on-line for multiplayer so far.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm 30% through and thoroughly boredified.  This game feels half-assed to me.  It is way too repetitive.  I spend 90% of my time getting to the fight and it's over in 5 minutes once I get there.  It makes me want to stop where I am and beat S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky again.  At least I'm not bored most of the time in Clear Sky.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

I can confirm that the map mussles posted has a gold ak there. No idea if it doesn't jam or not. Tho I have shot a good 120+ rounds out of it and it still looks new.


----------



## jimmyme (Oct 26, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm 30% through and thoroughly boredified.  This game feels half-assed to me.  It is way too repetitive.  I spend 90% of my time getting to the fight and it's over in 5 minutes once I get there.  It makes me want to stop where I am and beat S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky again.  At least I'm not bored most of the time in Clear Sky.



LOL, I agree TOTALLY! I actually have this feeling with alot of Ubisoft's games!  Some gimmicks are nice (POV healing, African landscape etc.) but i think we should just agree that S:SoC and S:CS are both in different leagues to FC2? while comparisons are inevitable, FC2 feels for a much younger market and is super console-ized. 

Whats the go with the MP too?! -you can only join when a game is starting or something! Smells of consoles! And where are the vehicles in MP? -this greatly concerns me


----------



## Kursah (Oct 26, 2008)

You haven't seen any vehicles in MP or joined during a match? I've done both many times, there are some servers where joining during a match is not allowed, but there is an option that the server creator can set for that.

And for vehicles, well everything that has been seen in SP I've played with in MP, be it a map that came with the game or a custom player created map. I do go for Player servers and not Ranked servers tho.


----------



## Sc1mitar (Oct 26, 2008)

thats why, you cannot join into a running match in a ranked server, and whats the point of playing the player servs, your stats dont save or nothing.

dont get me wrong..i really couldnt care about lvls or anything, and i dont care much bout stats, but thats part of the fun, building up your kits n stuffs. 

they need a MP patch rite away to fix these probs:

GUI/Lobby system
AR/SMG dmg needs increasing, right now, half a clip of AK at point blank doesnt want to drop a dude...maybe lag?
pistol ROF...right now its pathetic
a hardcore mode maybe?

dunno...


----------



## Kursah (Oct 26, 2008)

I've had great luck with pistol kills, the lobby could be improved with a buddy list and tracking like the free game Combat Arms. The ranked, unranked shit I could care less about...I like the unranked where you gotta work your way up personally, more of a challenge...especially half way in a round with a few LV4-8+ guys in there and ur level 1...you gotta play harder and smarter. For me it's more fun.

I do agree things could be improved, but I also think for what this game provides, people want it to be too much like other games, or expected it to be too much like other games they liked. Not saying there's some things they should've done like other games out there, but overall, it's great in my book.


----------



## francis511 (Oct 26, 2008)

Don`t know if anyone`s done this already, but -

Where are headlights on first car ! I mean it`s dark enough already without driving in the dark !!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm starting to get sick of these random crashes. They happen like every hour... Pissing me off!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm starting to get sick of these random crashes. They happen like every hour... Pissing me off!



Yeah I've just started getting them as well and I have a clean install of Windows Vista. TBH, these ATI Hot Fix drivers aren't really good. We need new ones and a patch from Ubisoft.


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 26, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Don`t know if anyone`s done this already, but -
> 
> Where are headlights on first car ! I mean it`s dark enough already without driving in the dark !!



g


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 26, 2008)

Just got the game now, and now downloading 8.10 drivers from ATI as i type. Just finished mucking around in the game, at the start. looks like i might enjoy it, i only got it for something to do this week as its a study review week=half term.


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Just got the game now, and now downloading 8.10 drivers from ATI as i type. Just finished mucking around in the game, at the start. looks like i might enjoy it, i only got it for something to do this week as its a study review week=half term.



I am just waiting for COD5, but so far no problems...just not that fun, multiplayer is so so.

Should have spent the $50 on something else


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 26, 2008)

Bow said:


> I am just waiting for COD5, but so far no problems...just not that fun, multiplayer is so so.
> 
> Should have spent the $50 on something else



Yea well i'm waiting for fallout myself, just need something this week to do - got some assignments but they wont last long. Just need something to while away the hours now that college is over for a week.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 26, 2008)

AHHHHH great!

SO I just installed the 8.10 drivers and now when I load up the game all I get is a black screen! can still hear the sound and every now and then the screen flickers to see parts of the game play. Downloading the hot fix now but it's so slow and occasionally stops. 

yay


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2008)

the only problem I have SO FAR is when playing multiplayer is once in a while I can't hear my gun shoot, and if I do not stand RIGHT IN FRONT of someone in single player I can't hear them talk.

Overall I give it 8.5 and only because it looks so good.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

I give it a 6. Repetitive and crashes alot so I have to repeat the repetitivenessness because I didn't quick save.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 26, 2008)

I give it a 7, had potential but they did the same thing as with Assassin's creed, way to repetitive.


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 26, 2008)

It's definitely fun, but I keep wishing the story felt like it was escalating...like the next time I cross the 2 militia faction it'll be all out war in Pala and beyond


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2008)

jimmyme said:


> LOL, I agree TOTALLY! I actually have this feeling with alot of Ubisoft's games!  Some gimmicks are nice (POV healing, African landscape etc.) but i think we should just agree that S:SoC and S:CS are both in different leagues to FC2?


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has everything that makes me happy.  It has variety in missions, the land is fun and rewarding to explore, it has a great story, it sets the mood, the gameplay is fluid, and once you get scoped rifle, it is worth while to be precise.  FarCry is riddled with bugs (especially with key bindings--even the glider sticks to original bindings), gun play isn't very rewarding, there are constant interruptions when trying to get from point A to point B that are very distracting and often annoying, there is nothing special about the weapons or their upgrades, and the missions aren't very rewarding feeling more like a chore than entertainment (mostly because there isn't a solid story here--it all feels like busy work).  There's really nothing here to like.  I give it a 3/10. :shadedshu




francis511 said:


> Where are headlights on first car ! I mean it`s dark enough already without driving in the dark !!


I always drive with the lights off as to not give away my position.  You can bind the key to turn the headlights on and off.  Obviously, if the lights are broken, turning them on won't do any good.




ShadowFold said:


> I'm starting to get sick of these random crashes. They happen like every hour... Pissing me off!


I haven't had any crashes.  I did have some audio problems though related to driver/device.




olithereal said:


> I give it a 7, had potential but they did the same thing as with Assassin's creed, way to repetitive.


I think Assassin's Creed was much better than this.  It was great fun getting up close to the enemy and shoving that assassin's knife in their gut and then countering the rest until they're all dead.  The only thing that I felt was bad was the story being too complex.  I really couldn't wrap my head around all those mid-east names.  They all mushed together into one for me.  Whenever they referred to someone by name, I just didn't get it.  I guess it doesn't help that most characters look the same/wear the same uniforms too.  I feel that Assassin's Creed has a more severe case of consolitis than FarCry 2 though.  Like in Assassin's Creed, they didn't even bother to change the images for keys from those of the PS3.  There was also some performance issues when up on the roofs overlooking a city.


By the way, I use one of two loadouts in FarCry 2:
Assault: Eagle .50, AS50, Carl G Rocket Launcher
Sneak: Silent Makarov 6P9, Silent MP5, Dart Rifle


----------



## newconroer (Oct 26, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I always drive with the lights off as to not give away my position.  You can bind the key to turn the headlights on and off.  Obviously, if the lights are broken, turning them on won't do any good.



Ya, but did you notice you get better frames with headlights on!?!? Usually in games flashlights or lighting effects in the dark, force extra shaders and texure rendering, which degrades performance.

I actually gain eight to ten fps from turning on my lights..heh..figures..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know about you guys, but I love doing the weapons shop missions.  Nothing is better than blowing open the hood of the transport truck with the .50 cal.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 26, 2008)

Sometimes it's hit or miss (no pun...) in terms of enjoyment, but then I think of Clear Sky, and there, I can't really choose whether I even want it to feel hit or miss...

My problem with Warhead, is that I wander off into the scenery too much, and eyeball it, rather than getting down to the game. I didn't properly play and finish the original Crysis, until July of this year..so...  but despite FC2 being a longer duration game than Crysis, I might just beat it quicker, as I actually try to play it. And I bet I'll beat Dead Space even sooner, cause I just wan't the nightmare to be over! DIE DIE DIE you fu**ing mutated thing with overall bottoms on and flesh blades shaped like the steel arms on the T1000 in Terminator 2 when he tries to pry open the elevator door in the mental ward hospital after John rescues his mother....

Ok, I'm calm.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2008)

I can see why people are getting bored.  Yes the missions are the same basically.  What to do for fun?  Play the game differently.  Have you ever shot someone in the leg with a sniper rifle, and watch his buddy run up to him and pick him up, and then shoot him too, and watch people keep running over to help their friends?  It's cool.  Have you ever used only silenced weapons?  During daytime?  How about only machete?  How about shooting everyone in a cease fire zone?  Have you shot your buddies yet?  Have you used the hang glider, jumped into a lake, and then blow up an attached IED on the hang glider?  Play the game uniquely.


----------



## wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

All in all on a 8800GTX this game plays beautifully, max all + AA very smooth, however....

this does not touch crysis for looks in my opinion...

i had an idea for cryengine2, they should jsut amke it all indoors like deadspace, they could PILE on the textures if it didnt need to render massive draw distances...

anyway yeah farcry 2, some very fun quirks...


----------



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2008)

It's nice to have the options to play it uniquely, but sometimes players need to be shuffled into the motions; otherwise you have almost too much free will, and are left with so many choices, you just say fu** it, and do it the normal-typical way.

When you mix in some forced elements, it creates a scenario where a player must adapt. The question is, are the tools at their disposal, in order to do so?

A game that has complete open-endendness will get tiresome after a while, and a game that's too 'corridor' will get shunned for not being open enough.

A proper balance has to be struck, and unfortunatley that's not the case with FC2.


----------



## Megasty (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm at 46% & I'm bored as hell. Its way too repetitive. How are you suppose to finish something like this. It took me 10 hrs to do just this. C'mon. Not to mention every time I get in a car it gets blown to bits. Its just too sad & too funny, but its still boring as hell.


----------



## RandomSunchips (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still using the G3, which is nice, but weak as crap. I'm thinking of upgrading my assault weapon (main long rifle is still Springfield 1903). Should I spring for the AK, or save for something better? (Only about 16% into the game, have finished 2 weapon shops missions, which I agree are awesome.)


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 27, 2008)

so i see a lot of naysayers itt but i'm not one of them

so, who loves this game? i for one do. lots of good action and gameplay, big maps, wide open spaces, weather, animals, great weapons, lots of missions, fluid controls (although i would like a prone position), good graphics, and it will take me a good long time to finish. i don't see how that is a negative. why the big hurry?

FC2 is a game you can take your time with and come back to again and again. if you're trying to finish it in three days no wonder you'd be bored


----------



## Kursah (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the game and will continue to say so, but as I also said earlier, it's not for everyone...there is no game that can please all out there. Newconroer got it dead on in pretty much saying that some need guided to realize the different ways things can be accomplished, this game does not do that but lets you do it as you wish...which for some, will just go the regular route. I'm trying to change it up every time I'm out there, and it's just a blast...hell I pick up rusted weapons just to have that be a challenge of taking on 5 enemites and have a weapon jam up with little to no cover just to see if I can make it. I love being able to do that, having the option to do so if I want to, hell yeah it's good stuff.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2008)

It beats up on my athlon bad,  close to 100% usage on both cores at all times.  Explains this poor benchmark running ultra high at 1920x1200 and only 2x aa:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




can't figure out how to get snagit to capture whole thing,  I ran a 3 test 3 loop bench,  took awhile.
Game does run nice and smooth though,  no jerkiness,  I guess I'll live.  Game really rocks!


----------



## Luke (Oct 27, 2008)

so far I like that game even if it is repetitive it is still fun because I can do it differently if I want

also it runs smooth on my desktop on very high and smooth on my laptop on medium


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2008)

And yeah,  I like that real feel..  I keep grabbing old rusted weapons,  and they keep jamming up!  I've found lots of diamonds,  time to buy some new stuff and not be so cheap!  I still have to take the malaria pills,  hope he gets over it soon....  took a side trip on a boat and found another diamond case,  lots of fun!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2008)

To show you how it can bog down my athlon check the 2nd shot,  both at 1900x1200,  ultra and 2x aa:








darn water really drops my fps!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 27, 2008)

What drivers you running on? I noticed in gameplay the new betas helped a ton (see my results a page or two ago iirc). I had similar drops on the 178's but it never got sticky. I get at least +10 in areas I watched drop down with the older drivers. Maybe give em' a shot...you will probably lose fan speed control, if that's an issue, the easy fix is a bios fan speed profile mod, which is cake to do as you know from my GTX thread. That's what I did, now the lowest I ever see is maybe 40fps...though I do run at 1680x1050, 4X AA everything else maxed...not quite up to your HD resolution!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2008)

Using the newest,  180.43s,  darn that intels process sse at 128 bits at a time whereas athlons have to do 64x2.  So many reasons to get intel.  Except now prices have shot up in Canada,  50 bucks more for an e8500 now,  arrrrg.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah I thought you were gonna get Intel a couple months ago...man your system is doing FINE. 

Neh. stuff will be out soon enough, that'll start driving the 775 prices down for a bit.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2008)

I may still get a little extra cash soon,  if not,  I'm just going to save up for the intel stuff.  Or else go deneb if they mature fast enough.  A new am3 mobo and deneb will cost me just as much,  so I'm just going to sit on the fence and see which platform is the best bang for buck....


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 27, 2008)

hey just found this 

the performance increase with ati 8.10 hotfix drivers comes at the cost of missing textures, 


i'll be waiting for 8.11's .


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2008)

from what i hear, cat 8.9 is best for ATI users in far cry 2.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't wait to get my machine back and try this game.



I will check the missing textures, rename the .exe file and try it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> hey just found this
> 
> the performance increase with ati 8.10 hotfix drivers comes at the cost of missing textures,
> 
> ...



arent there 8.11 betas? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1018923#post1018923


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 27, 2008)

johnspack said:


> *It beats up on my athlon bad*,  close to 100% usage on both cores at all times.  Explains this poor benchmark running ultra high at 1920x1200 and only 2x aa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really. at your res and using aa thats about on par with what intel rigs are doing. i have the same processor as you at 3.0ghz and set at 1680X1050 with NO aa it matches many similar intel set ups with similar graphic cards. many with OC'd quads and 8000 series chips. 

thats not to say a better processor wouldn't gain you more fps. but all things being equal you're about where you should be imo 

i get 47fps btw


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2008)

RandomSunchips said:


> I'm still using the G3, which is nice, but weak as crap. I'm thinking of upgrading my assault weapon (main long rifle is still Springfield 1903). Should I spring for the AK, or save for something better? (Only about 16% into the game, have finished 2 weapon shops missions, which I agree are awesome.)


IMO, no.  I have the AR-16 and the problem with all the rifles (not scoped) is they go through ammunition much quicker than the snipers.  I can drop over 50 people with the AS50 before it starts jamming.  I can only kill about 20 people with the AR-16 (which has a 2x or 4x optical zoom by the way) before it starts jamming.  The jamming is really annoying especially considering how many shots it usually takes to down someone with them.  The AS50 will kill 90% of the time on a single hit which means fewer bullets fired and fewer jams.  

The loadout that works the best for me is the Uzi, AS50, and Carl G.  The Uzi is for short ranges where you don't have time to sight the AS50.  The AS50 is for medium/long range combat so you usually hit the mark within three shots which preserves the rifle.    The Carl G is for blowing up stuff.

The cheaper alternative loadout is: Mac-10, Dragonov, RPG-7.  The Dragonov is great but often, you'll have to take two-three shots to down someone if not shot in the head.  It is better than the AS50 in that it has 10 rounds per clip rather than 5.

Any hit with the AS50 will put them on the deck. XD


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 27, 2008)

johnspack said:


> It beats up on my athlon bad,  close to 100% usage on both cores at all times.  Explains this poor benchmark running ultra high at 1920x1200 and only 2x aa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't figure out how folks are getting these results in their benchmarks!!
I have a amd 6400, 4870 512mbs and 2 gig corsair ddr800 these are my averages,fully cranked 2xaa 1680x1050 all stock speeds and latest ati drivers, what the heck am I doing wrong??? I know my specs arent what Johnspack's are but wtf?

    * Average Framerate: 23.77
    * Max. Framerate: 32.92
    * Min. Framerate: 17.59


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2008)

DEFEATEST said:


> I can't figure out how folks are getting these results in their benchmarks!!
> I have a amd 6400, 4870 512mbs and 2 gig corsair ddr800 these are my averages,fully cranked 2xaa 1680x1050 all stock speeds and latest ati drivers, what the heck am I doing wrong??? I know my specs arent what Johnspack's are but wtf?
> 
> * Average Framerate: 23.77
> ...



Do you have Vsync on. I just took mine off and FPS went up and stutter went down.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2008)

i just noticed. you mention a 4870, yet your specs say 8800GT. its not possible you swapped video cards without 100% clearing out the old drivers, is it?


----------



## EviLZeD (Oct 27, 2008)

The only thing thats annoying me is the random faction people chasing you down for no absolute reason you can bearly get anywere without wasting time taking them down, it would of been better if the enemies spawned after a good while you cleared them out but they come right back really fast


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2008)

EviLZeD said:


> The only thing thats annoying me is the random faction people chasing you down for no absolute reason you can bearly get anywere without wasting time taking them down, it would of been better if the enemies spawned after a good while you cleared them out but they come right back really fast



personally, i think 1 game day would be enough. they all run back out at 6am or something.

ATM, they respawn as soon as you leave the area - which is silly if you turn around for some reason, and they're all there again.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> arent there 8.11 betas? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1018923#post1018923



those are not optimized for FC2 i think. they were leaked b4 FC2 came out .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I finished it the first time through.  I suspect there is another ending though.  I won't reveal anything for the sake of spoiling the fun...

I don't know if I will ever play it through again (I'd say 50/50 chance right now).  This game has the same problem as Assassin's Creed in that there is way too much name dropping especially towards the end.

It's at 39% that you can freely roam the second southern map.  You are never obligated to go to the northern map after you are in the southern map.  The percentages are based solely on main story progress.


----------



## francis511 (Oct 27, 2008)

Found the headlights eventually but DAMN , that is still one DARK game!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Found the headlights eventually but DAMN , that is still one DARK game!!



... i thought it to be exceptionally bright. even at night time (midnight) everythings brightly illuminated... its hard to see in the jungle, but everyone else seriously is as clear as day.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 27, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> those are not optimized for FC2 i think. they were leaked b4 FC2 came out .



Yeah I wouldn't recommend using the 8.11 betas. I was getting massive random slow downs, I dropped back down to the 8.10's and they work perfectly. I've noticed that FC2 doesn't like me OC'ing my GFX card either. 

I freaking love this game!


----------



## entsyymi (Oct 27, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yeah I wouldn't recommend using the 8.11 betas. I was getting massive random slow downs, I dropped back down to the 8.10's and they work perfectly. I've noticed that FC2 doesn't like me OC'ing my GFX card either.
> 
> I freaking love this game!



Tehy work perfectly fine for me at least.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Found the headlights eventually but DAMN , that is still one DARK game!!


I'm not sure what settings cause it but rooms especially are made very dark at Medium settings.  At low, everything is easily visible.

By the way, I had bloom off on both settings.  I definitely prefer low over medium. XD


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 27, 2008)

entsyymi said:


> Tehy work perfectly fine for me at least.



Must be an AGP issue or something then.

*UPDATE:* Got a bit carried away, I'll post the others in the Screenshot thread.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 27, 2008)

The gamma is low, you have to raise it. It was really dark for me too until I raised the gamma.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 27, 2008)

I have played a total of 8% of the game in single player and then switched to multiplayer...and its so much fun. I have no desire to even go back and play the single player game. I probably will finish the single player some day.

If you haven't tried multiplayer your missing out on a lot of fun and action.

Tired of driving around looking for diamonds or goons to shoot...Play a Ranked Deathmatch with 16 other players on a small map. Tons of action.

The team games are a lot of fun as well. Uprising is very hard and requires a lot of team work, but a ton of fun.

IF your sick of single player, jump online for a change. Its an entirely different game once you start playing against people.

All the stats the game keeps on your combat history is very cool, and adds a lot of competition.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 27, 2008)

I've yet to try multiplayer yet. If anything, I'm gonna finish the single player first before I get hooked on another multiplayer game. QuakeLive is taking so much of my time lately. I can't stop playing QuakeLive, its fricking crack. I'm only 8-9% through the sp in Far Cry 2. I am really enjoying the sp except for the random jeep raids that keep happening. That gets old after a while. I wish they would attack where I can see them coming. Its starting to annoy me that they come out of no where and ram you instantly. I'm playing it in hardcore mode, not sure if that effects how your being attack or not? I will go back to normal mode if that is the case because its annoying being attacked that way.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 27, 2008)

batmang said:


> I've yet to try multiplayer yet.



Same 'ere - however I'm going to try it tonight.


			
				batmang said:
			
		

> I am really enjoying the sp except for the random jeep raids that keep happening. That gets old after a while. I wish they would attack where I can see them coming. Its starting to annoy me that they come out of no where and ram you instantly. I'm playing it in hardcore mode, not sure if that effects how your being attack or not? I will go back to normal mode if that is the case because its annoying being attacked that way.



I'm playing it on Infamous and they're bastards, however I would have thought the difficulty would just make them easier to kill. I must admit, I'm not finding it too taxing in that way. The AI really needs to be patched up, I keep pissing myself when they try to come and get me after I've sniped one from a-far, and the rest run and jump into a Jeep only to crash into things, reverse, crash into something, drive forward - crash, reverse, crash... anyone see pattern forming?  It's freaking hilarious!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 27, 2008)

Multi is alot like COD. You gain experience for kills, headshots, healing teammates (which happens to be the biggest point gainer of them all), and once you get enough experience you level up and gain 1 diamond, which you then can upgrade your Class of choice. This unlocks new weapons, or extra inventory slots for extra grenades, more ammo.

Also the class weapons you pick actually gain experience through use. So the more you use one type of weapon the greater your accuracy is and reliability of that weapon increases.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm playing it on Infamous and they're bastards, however I would have thought the difficulty would just make them easier to kill. I must admit, I'm not finding it too taxing in that way. The AI really needs to be patched up, I keep pissing myself when they try to come and get me after I've sniped one from a-far, and the rest run and jump into a Jeep only to crash into things, reverse, crash into something, drive forward - crash, reverse, crash... anyone see pattern forming?  It's freaking hilarious!


Hehe, all the more time to whip out a sniper rifle and put a bullet in their head.

What really freaks me out is when I hear the thud of a grenade launcher.  They are mounted stationary pods, on boats, and on "assault trucks."  Whenever I hear that, I jump out of my vehicle, spin around and open fire hoping to frag them before they frag me.  I think they only killed me twice but they really put the pressure on.

The other thing that freaks me out is enemy Carl G men.  What makes them bad is their missiles lock on.   I only ran into one once but it took the truck out from right under me. 

The most common nuisance is the mortar. What makes them a pain is you don't know where they are coming from.  One time, I ran past about half a dozen enemies, killed four guys on swamp boats, swam about 30 seconds to an island, and didn't find the guy firing the mortars until I was just a few feet from him.  That was pretty nerve wracking.  Luckily, those half a dozen guys were landlocked so it was like shooting fish in the barrel to round out the mission.


Later on in the game, I saw lots of suicidal drivers running off either side of the bridge.  Ironically, that's the only driver I like because a) he just has one of those compact cars without a gun and b) he doesn't make me stop to kill him.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm lovin' Far Cry 2, but it's slightly overrated in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just bought it on steam but i cant even log in using mu ubi log in to play it multi player.keeps saying cant access the server or wrong cd key.fecking pos,i should have stuck to my copy of it and single player.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 27, 2008)

tigger said:


> I just bought it on steam but i cant even log in using mu ubi log in to play it multi player.keeps saying cant access the server or wrong cd key.fecking pos,i should have stuck to my copy of it and single player.



If you run Peer Gaurdian or have hardware firewalls on your router you will need to allow port 9000 - 9005.

I ran into the same issue for multi once I opened up those ports it worked with no problem.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2008)

9000-9005 in or outbound? or both?

Thanks *sigh* i've been pulling my hair out.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 27, 2008)

I want to try multiplayer but I don't know what my code is, it's not the CDkey, it just ask for like a multiplayer code to create my online account. I'm using the STEAM version.

Any help?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 27, 2008)

olithereal said:


> I want to try multiplayer but I don't know what my code is, it's not the CDkey, it just ask for like a multiplayer code to create my online account. I'm using the STEAM version.
> 
> Any help?



Ah, it is the cd key 
Just make sure you have an account at ubisoft.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 27, 2008)

> 9000-9005 in or outbound? or both?
> 
> Thanks *sigh* i've been pulling my hair out.


I did both...but I am not sure if both are needed. I was just tired of not being able to play online so I just took the lid off it entirely.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you right click on the name in your steam game list,one of the options is to show your cdkey.I still cant get it to work,wish i never bothered buying it now.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 27, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ah, it is the cd key
> Just make sure you have an account at ubisoft.



Well the CD-Key seems to long to enter the box. lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2008)

It does fit in caps like FCY-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx but i have tried and cant even log in,let alone play multiplayer.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 27, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Do you have Vsync on. I just took mine off and FPS went up and stutter went down.





Mussels said:


> i just noticed. you mention a 4870, yet your specs say 8800GT. its not possible you swapped video cards without 100% clearing out the old drivers, is it?




No its not on (Vsync), so am I nuts or do those fps seem way off? I'm getting 33 average ingame with those settings, and my 4870 is part of a fresh install of windows, no Nvidia to be heard or seen on my computer. Any suggestions?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 27, 2008)

they are off yea, i get around the 30's with my 3850 at 13?? x ??? with very high settings no AA.


Although when i do put AA on the tree leaves go square. ???

(this is with the hotfix)


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 27, 2008)

Might have to uinstall this for Fallout 3. I only have 18gb left on my hdd..


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 27, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Might have to uinstall this for Fallout 3. I only have 18gb left on my hdd..



how big is fallout going to be?!?!?!?!


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol well Age of conan was 32gig!!!!  Skys the limit these days


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 27, 2008)

DEFEATEST said:


> Lol well Age of conan was 32gig!!!!  Skys the limit these days



yay for my 1tb drive! woop


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2008)

DEFEATEST said:


> Lol well Age of conan was 32gig!!!!  Skys the limit these days


Talk about being liberal with bytes.  That's ridiculous.  For crying out loud, hard drives 8 years ago were 30-40 GB. :|


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 27, 2008)

I still have a wd 40gb that cost like 100+$ from 2001 or 2002  its in my moms pc


----------



## Megasty (Oct 28, 2008)

Just finished it, I think. The second half of the game was actually MUCH faster than the 1st half. The only thing that spoiled it for me was that the GD credits had to run all the way through  All in all, it was an awesome ride, even though the repetitiveness got to me half way into it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am at 58%.  I plan to finish it after I play Fallout 3.  Fallout 3 tomoro!  WOO!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2008)

Megasty said:


> Just finished it, I think. The second half of the game was actually MUCH faster than the 1st half. The only thing that spoiled it for me was that the GD credits had to run all the way through  All in all, it was an awesome ride, even though the repetitiveness got to me half way into it.


I agree.  The last 10% of the game was definitely the best.  The story finally got some traction and it felt like you were actually contributing to something.  It felt more on rails than I would have preferred though.

Yeah, the credits make for a planned bathroom and dinner break. XD


----------



## Champ (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm having a little trouble.  I played the game at ultra for a while and about two 2 mins later it shuts down completely.  No error message or log of it.  So I knock it down to very high.  I get to the bridge where the guys are eye ballin' and it shuts down completely again.  Do I not have enough memory, because it is capable of running smoothly at ultra but not for long?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2008)

Champ said:


> I'm having a little trouble.  I played the game at ultra for a while and about two 2 mins later it shuts down completely.  No error message or log of it.  So I knock it down to very high.  I get to the bridge where the guys are eye ballin' and it shuts down completely again.  Do I not have enough memory, because it is capable of running smoothly at ultra but not for long?


Try all Low settings for the sake of trying.  If low settings doesn't help, it's a driver issue of sort.  There's been a lot of reported issues with ATI cards and this game but, I don't have an ATI card so I'm not much of any help there.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 28, 2008)

I have lost all motivation to play. Crashes and utter repetitiveness are just really killing it for me. I am trying to like it as I want to complete the story but I have to do the same damn thing for each mission and they are predictable as the AI can shoot through every material you can hide behind forcing me to snipe everything which is boring.


----------



## ntdouglas (Oct 28, 2008)

Guys, just bought the game yesterday and am having problems playing. I'm not a big time gamer, but you can call me a noob if you want. lol I can't get past the first checkpoint. I get in the car and go and at some point I fall out and die with an empty bottle. Then it goes right back to where I started after the first save where that guy is telling me to fix the car. WTF am I missing?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2008)

You need some malaria medicine before you go out in the car for the first time,its around that first camp somewere.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 28, 2008)

Ya something is definately wrong for me here. I tried messing around with the settings and brought everything down to medium 2xaa no hdr, no bloom and 1368x7?? and im still only getting like 50 -60ish fps!!! 

once again my specs,  amd 6400 2gig ddr corsair 800, palit 4870 512mb. I have a pretty fresh copy of win xp sp2 nothing other than fraps and bitdefender running in the background, which I cant turn off. Like I bought this card for this game!!!!!! I know its drivers or something because I get decent fps (which I still think are on the low side for my system) in cod4 and bf2 and crysis for the most part. I dont have ati overdrive or anything going on. I found that really screwed it up. Also the game sometimes takes forever like 10+ minutes to load a save game.  The game doesnt crash on me or anything , I just know I'm not getting the fps I should be getting. Really do like the game though other than this performance crap.

any suggestions would be appreciated. 
thanks!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 28, 2008)

50-60fps is low?


----------



## Megasty (Oct 28, 2008)

10+ mins to load a save is insane. But the frames aren't that low at all for a TV lcd res.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2008)

Megasty said:


> 10+ mins to load a save is insane. But the frames aren't that low at all for a TV lcd res.



i had that because i had a dedicated server running in the background. after killing that, my load times are around 15-20 seconds.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 28, 2008)

Whats with the save boxes next to the health things.. They are completely useless!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Whats with the save boxes next to the health things.. They are completely useless!



it felt like a console leftover, where the console doesnt have a quicksave.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it felt like a console leftover, where the console doesnt have a quicksave.



oh.. sucks for them


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> 50-60fps is low?



thats really low for my system on medium settings no aa and 1368x7xx ya for sure it is, according to what folks are saying they are getting on ultra settings @ 1680x1050. Any my puter should handle this game quite well at those settings I think. After a bit of tweaking outside of game, I now get in low 30's totally cranked 2x aa and I think that is crappy!!!


----------



## ntdouglas (Oct 28, 2008)

tigger said:


> You need some malaria medicine before you go out in the car for the first time,its around that first camp somewere.



Found that. Same thing, I die and go back to where I have to fix the car. Don't you hit the H button to heal yourself?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Found that. Same thing, I die and go back to where I have to fix the car. Don't you hit the H button to heal yourself?



H takes a malaria pill. I cant recall now where you get the first ones, but to get more you have to do missions for a priest.

FYI, early game some people tend to get confused - you get told to buy weapons, and they go in, realise no ones home leave, and die. You need to buy a weapon from the PC, before the game lets you progress into getting your malaria meds.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 28, 2008)

Good,  I'm about 10% in,  have bought weapons from the computer,  did more stuff,  came back and got assigned a mission from the weapons dealer...  still have pills but worried about running out! I actually like this game better than crysis or warhead,  they are a tiny bit better in graphics,  but actually worse story lines.  And the first pills came from the priest.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Good,  I'm about 10% in,  have bought weapons from the computer,  did more stuff,  came back and got assigned a mission from the weapons dealer...  still have pills but worried about running out! I actually like this game better than crysis or warhead,  they are a tiny bit better in graphics,  but actually worse story lines.  And the first pills came from the priest.



you actually do run out  thats what forces you to go do more missions. i think you get about 5, from each priest ("Underground") mission.


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 28, 2008)

i think the physics are a bit worse than crysis

anyways...when can i buy the flame thrower


----------



## largon (Oct 28, 2008)

WTF? 
You _die_ of malaria if you don't pop pills regularly? 
*facepalm*


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 28, 2008)

at least thats realistic
although it seems as if its promoting drug use =0


----------



## johnspack (Oct 28, 2008)

heheh,  yeah,  you gotta keep finding a "fix" or you're dead!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2008)

largon said:


> WTF?
> You _die_ of malaria if you don't pop pills regularly?
> *facepalm*



its designed to add a sense or urgency/force you to do something different. you're out and about ramming into zebras, and hte screen goes all wonky.... and you're out of pills. time to crash your way back to the central town and get some meds


----------



## largon (Oct 28, 2008)

The thing is, if you have malaria and you're in such a bad shape that you die if you don't take the meds you _definitely_ are not capable of even standing up... Let alone sneaking around in the savannah flattening zebras. Why not just make the protagonist SOB a drug addict?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 28, 2008)

largon said:


> The thing is, if you have malaria and you're in such a bad shape that you die if you don't take the meds you _definitely_ are not capable of even standing up... Let alone sneaking around in the savannah flattening zebras. Why not just make the protagonist SOB a drug addict?



He is a drug addict the health bar is actualy the hallucination bar and the whole game is him hallicinating and when the bar goes low you need more heroin so he injects himself with H then your good for a little while  and when the bar is empty he crashes back to reality


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 28, 2008)

any one know how to get this diamond?

http://img.techpowerup.org/081028/fc2.png

i've walked around and it just cliff face on every side, but apparently there is a diamond on top of it as it stays green?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it felt like a console leftover, where the console doesnt have a quicksave.



I just use F5, thats default quick save button.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 28, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> any one know how to get this diamond?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081028/fc2.png
> 
> i've walked around and it just cliff face on every side, but apparently there is a diamond on top of it as it stays green?



That is near the waterfall right? It's towards the bottom part of the waterfall. I too had a hard time finding it! I went on both sides of the rocks and couldnt find it. Its down in by the bottom part of the waterfall towards the right side.  (if this is the place your at...)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 28, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> He is a drug addict the health bar is actualy the hallucination bar and the whole game is him hallicinating and when the bar goes low you need more heroin so he injects himself with H then your good for a little while  and when the bar is empty he crashes back to reality



hahah


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 28, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> He is a drug addict the health bar is actualy the hallucination bar and the whole game is him hallicinating and when the bar goes low you need more heroin so he injects himself with H then your good for a little while  and when the bar is empty he crashes back to reality



LOL
so true


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 28, 2008)

batmang said:


> That is near the waterfall right? It's towards the bottom part of the waterfall. I too had a hard time finding it! I went on both sides of the rocks and couldnt find it. Its down in by the bottom part of the waterfall towards the right side.  (if this is the place your at...)



No, it's not the waterfall one. I tried to get the same one last night with no luck. My guess is that it might be a location only accessible by glider.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> any one know how to get this diamond?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081028/fc2.png
> 
> i've walked around and it just cliff face on every side, but apparently there is a diamond on top of it as it stays green?


It took me about 15 minutes and sleeping on it to figure that one out.  See the path across the river that apparently leads no where?  There's a glider up there which you use to get across the river and on top of the monolith.  The briefcase is in a little hut.  Don't worry, there's a lot of room to crash land. 

There's an even trickier one somewhere else where I glided around a corner, through a canyon, over a guard post, and finally land where the brief case was.  Basically, when in doubt, look for a glider. XD


----------



## rampage (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah that dimond had me thrown for ages, then i figured out i needed to use the glider but i had a dam bug were i couldnt use the glider so i come back later and i was able to use it


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 28, 2008)

Anybody know how to get this game to run fullscreen? It crashed on me and now every time I launch it it runs in a window and there is no option for FS in the display settings.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 28, 2008)

ah i see! well thanks guys will hit that up after tea!


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 28, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Anybody know how to get this game to run fullscreen? It crashed on me and now every time I launch it it runs in a window and there is no option for FS in the display settings.



i have the same problem!  changing fullscreen=0 to 1 in the gamerprofile doesnt work either


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 28, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> i have the same problem!  changing fullscreen=0 to 1 in the gamerprofile doesnt work either



I guess I will have to shelve it and wait for a patch like I am doing with Hells Highway.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been curious..why are reviewers and some players mentioning the use of forced AF? I haven't seen any difference when applying a filter. It just seemed as if the game used it natively, as it's not even an option???


----------



## Champ (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been wandering the web and I thought I read something about a hotfix?  Can anybody inform me/us on this?  This game cost to freaking much not to play


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 28, 2008)

No one playing multi yet??? 

Come get some!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 28, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> No one playing multi yet???
> 
> Come get some!



i would but my connection is being a c**t


----------



## Bow (Oct 28, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> No one playing multi yet???
> 
> Come get some!



I am, what name are you under, I should be 
BowHunt3r
or
Bow

look me up


----------



## EviLZeD (Oct 28, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Anybody know how to get this game to run fullscreen? It crashed on me and now every time I launch it it runs in a window and there is no option for FS in the display settings.



i think you have to press alt+enter while the games in window mode to fix that


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2008)

EviLZeD said:


> i think you have to press alt+enter while the games in window mode to fix that



That is correct, then save the game once in FS mode and it shouldnt return to windowed mode until you alt tab out next time!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 28, 2008)

My handle is Drzzz or ZenZimZaliben.

Now that is a good questions. How do you find people within the game? There isn't a friend list is there? Also, have not found a way to query the stats db for other players I know.


----------



## Bow (Oct 28, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> My handle is Drzzz or ZenZimZaliben.
> 
> Now that is a good questions. How do you find people within the game? There isn't a friend list is there? Also, have not found a way to query the stats db for other players I know.



I know, not that I have found, not to happy with multi player also


----------



## ShogoXT (Oct 28, 2008)

For me DX10 runs better than DX9 on crossfire and runs very well at 4xAA max settings 1920x1200.

Only problem I saw is once a load game made textures of wooden crate holders became purpleish.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> No, it's not the waterfall one. I tried to get the same one last night with no luck. My guess is that it might be a location only accessible by glider.



i've had trouble finding that one too.

its above the main village in the southern map, on the side of the river - unlike most others, theres no where to wedge a car or boat in order to climb up, so it seems getting there from above is the only option.



Whilhelm said:


> Anybody know how to get this game to run fullscreen? It crashed on me and now every time I launch it it runs in a window and there is no option for FS in the display settings.



DX 9 fixes the fullscreen problem.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2008)

Gold ak47 FTW 

Anyone else found this?


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 29, 2008)

anybody else found the sliding trick, with running then pressing crouch ?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 29, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> anybody else found the sliding trick, with running then pressing crouch ?



Heck yeah, that is a great move to get out of the-line-of-fire.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 29, 2008)

I think they recked the game it was nothing like farcry one, they put alot of time wasting in it, well can't blame them its not made by crytec and is not the cryengine 2, why did they sell it off? i've seen a few bugs not to many


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 29, 2008)

There are 4 golden AKs on each map, and the sliding move is a blast. It's in the manual...

I just got to the 2nd half/map and like it more now that there's some more faction warfare on the scene


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 29, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> I think they recked the game it was nothing like farcry one, they put alot of time wasting in it, well can't blame them its not made by crytec and is not the cryengine 2, why did they sell it off? i've seen a few bugs not to many



I think Crytek was pretty smart, actually. They knew they had a new and improved franchise in the pipeline (Crysis) and probably made a ton of cash selling the FarCry brand.

I also like a lot of the things they did with FC2, the open-ended GTA-meets-FPS feel appeals to me. One thing I have always disliked about FPShooters is the lack or room to roam. I think they did a great job with the aesthetic design and it's a real blast, albeit a bit too easy. The amount of punishment you can absorb is totally absurd.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 29, 2008)

i hate the jungle, but i love the desert. 

i just wish there were more vehicles, and somebody can come up with the bloody NPS respawning fix. 


Are there any other moves like the sliding move ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 29, 2008)

Apparently, if you blow up the scouting posts then the enemy NPCs shouldn't respawn. I have yet to try this.


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 29, 2008)

i hate how they say far cry 2 has a  destructible environment
thats such bs 
hopefully its just a glitch


----------



## ShogoXT (Oct 29, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> i hate how they say far cry 2 has a  destructible environment
> thats such bs
> hopefully its just a glitch



What do you mean I blew up tons of stuff.


----------



## Trizmatic (Oct 29, 2008)

Ah yeah the golden AK...I found that one too and it took me a while to figure out what it was about.  I was hoping it was like the golden gun in 007...mwahahahah

2nd map...huh?  Are you talking about the entire huge map that takes hours to drive across?  There are more?  I haven't gotten too far yet.


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, there's a totally different map that you travel to once you get to a certain point in the main mission/questline.


----------



## Jeno (Oct 29, 2008)

i just got my copy and its crazy! love the fire FX
but the ai !! :0 the ai... programmer should be shot in the face!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeno said:


> i just got my copy and its crazy! love the fire FX
> but the ai !! :0 the ai... programmer should be shot in the face!



I agree. They can shoot through everything and they have super human sight.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 29, 2008)

Not sure if everyone has seen the new fov widescreen v3 fix yet,  but it's at:http://tocaedit.com/   can't believe how much was cut off on my 1920x1200 display!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 29, 2008)

Also,  I found a frustrating point in the game,  was in a shed where I detected a diamond case,  closest lock I could get was by jumping up on a bunch of crates.  But nothing there but tin roof..  I could hear the sounder going off only up there,  but nowhere to go!   arrrrg


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I agree. They can shoot through everything and they have super human sight.



Yeah sometimes they spawn IN a rock... so they can shoot me, but i cant touch them.  But meh... apart from that the game seems really repetitive.  The AI always does the exact same thing.  Is it me or does it get tedious at around 44% completed?


----------



## Kursah (Oct 29, 2008)

was it on top of the roof by chance?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 29, 2008)

It's possible on the roof,  found a case on top of a bus,  I just couldn't figure out a way to get on the roof of the darn thing....
the shed that is..  dumb,  if I find that shed again,  I'll try to use my truck? to jump up?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 29, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Also,  I found a frustrating point in the game,  was in a shed where I detected a diamond case,  closest lock I could get was by jumping up on a bunch of crates.  But nothing there but tin roof..  I could hear the sounder going off only up there,  but nowhere to go!   arrrrg



I think I found that place too!  It's a train station in either the south or west (can't remember).  You get onto the roof and can see the case through a gap in the tin roof, but the gap's not big enough for you to fit through lol.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 29, 2008)

Darn!  well I gave up on it and found and destroyed a convoy,  so all is good heheh!  and yes I believe it was a train station or near one...


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 29, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> What do you mean I blew up tons of stuff.





Idk it's as if it's stuck in dx9 like in crysis with dx9 you couldn't blow stuff up

And yes I have vista and a dx10 gfx card, I have a. Gtx260


----------



## johnspack (Oct 29, 2008)

I can shoot down smaller trees,  shoot up bottles ect, blow stuff up, set stuff on fire,  all in dx9,  although crysis and warhead have much more interactive environments.  I don't think dx9 or 10 have much to do with it.  And I do test my games out on my install of vista ultimate 64.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 30, 2008)

Well,  found a case on top of a shed, but there was a ladder on the side,  makes sense..  still would like to know how to get on top the other one!


----------



## Bow (Oct 30, 2008)

Just played my first game of COD5........won't be playin FarCry ever again........well maybe a little


----------



## CargoX (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm at a love/hate stage with FC2. Playing hardcore about 25% in.
I've gotten over the botched console neutered controls, and the FOVHack restored my vision.

But some things keeping bugging me. The endless checkpoint patrols have gotten repetitive as shit. I despise them and it almost keeps me from going forward. It would be different if anything came from it, but it's just pointless.
Then, spending diamonds on the Camo Suit, aagghh, that just killed me.

I'll still keep playing but there is really not a lot of luster left on this gem. Maybe that's why all the diamonds are rough in the game.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 30, 2008)

Bow said:


> Just played my first game of COD5........won't be playin FarCry ever again........well maybe a little



I played the CoD5 beta for about 5 minutes...to me CoD4 is way more entertaining, I don't mind history, but WaW was not nearly as fun as I'd hope. Won't be buying that one, Treyarch should've just stuck with their old ways and made it console only...well no, not true, because many people will like it...I was just sorely dissapointed that it feels like CoD4 with a crappy paint job and a mod for WWII era weapons...not enough value there for me. I'll stick with modded CoD4 thank you. Modern Warfare FTW! (no offense btw!) 

I'm still lovin FC2, I did have some MP issues last night, but didn't last long and I was doing fine. Still creating maps for the clan, we're getting the dedicated server up, I am hoping like said earlier that there will eventually be an option to mod the SP game, hell maybe even make it coop or something. I'm looking forward to the first patch, but not regretting the purchase one bit, the game plays smooth always, has yet to aggrivate me, and I am having a blast.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought I was getting tired of playing fc2,  so I fired up warhead,  played about 15mins,  game crashed yet again,  went back to fc2 and played another 2 hours...  I think warhead actually likes the older drivers,  ug,  doesn't matter,  fc2 is a blast!


----------



## jimmyme (Oct 30, 2008)

http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=38664

Not sure if this was posted already?
Another ATi hotfix that claims performance increases! 
But also fixes BiA:HH BAM!

back on topic.

Game is  a BIG letdown, ohh well.... you should read the thread over at Guru3d RE: why everyone hates Far Cry 2! its funny


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 30, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> I think Crytek was pretty smart, actually. They knew they had a new and improved franchise in the pipeline (Crysis) and probably made a ton of cash selling the FarCry brand.
> 
> I also like a lot of the things they did with FC2, the open-ended GTA-meets-FPS feel appeals to me. One thing I have always disliked about FPShooters is the lack or room to roam. I think they did a great job with the aesthetic design and it's a real blast, albeit a bit too easy. The amount of punishment you can absorb is totally absurd.



Ture i loved Crysis warhead better than the 1st Crysis but theres thing in this game that dont scale up to Crysis if you know what i meen, and i played crysis warhead with the newest nvidia drivers out know problems, crysis is more taxing what i dont understand is how farcry 2, has higher requirements than crysis and i can max farcry 2 out no problem, try max crysis out my system cant take it on max, and wtf is with the mutiplay i cant get it to work i cant join any servers


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 30, 2008)

How old are you Live or Die?


----------



## newconroer (Oct 30, 2008)

Hah Criminal.


Erm, well the AI suffers the same robot like abilities as the ones in Crysis. In Crysis I might have understood a bit more, given the nature of the game - special suits, aliens etc., but for Far Cry 2, it's just not acceptable.

Maybe someone will find a weak to tweak the engine.


----------



## rampage (Oct 30, 2008)

alot of the dimonds in FC2 are behind wooden pellets (like ones used with fork lifts) just shoot them and you can get to some, for other that are up high and you cant reach just drive upto the building or shed and jump up on the vehicle then jump on the roof, i have got about 10+ dimonds this way...

i have had it for about a week now and am 51% in with 21 hrs of game play but i still am having a fairly serious bug with this game, it happens every second night or so but when i go to bed and sleep i dream about running around in a jungle or my house looking for a frigging green flashing light...  any one know how to fix this? maybe a driver issue?


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 30, 2008)

rampage said:


> alot of the dimonds in FC2 are behind wooden pellets (like ones used with fork lifts) just shoot them and you can get to some, for other that are up high and you cant reach just drive upto the building or shed and jump up on the vehicle then jump on the roof, i have got about 10+ dimonds this way...
> 
> i have had it for about a week now and am 51% in with 21 hrs of game play but i still am having a fairly serious bug with this game, it happens every second night or so but when i go to bed and sleep i dream about running around in a jungle or my house looking for a frigging green flashing light...  any one know how to fix this? maybe a driver issue?



 I believe thats called "really repetitive gameplay"... Download Fallout 3 Immediately


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 30, 2008)

Fallout 3 destroys this game. It has an actual story line


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 30, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> Download Fallout 3 Immediately



You mean buy ? right ?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 30, 2008)

Multiplayer is still fun as heck. I just made it to top 500 deadliest players out of 48,000 (i think), with a total of 5.45 hours of play...For me the stats are a really cool part of the game. It really makes the game more of a challenge.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Fallout 3 destroys this game. It has an actual story line



Word. I'm starting to dislike Far Cry 2 already. The repetitive jeep mob that comes after me EVER AFTER I've already killed them is getting reallllllllllllllllly annoying.


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 30, 2008)

I've actually sort of come to enjoy devising new ways to obliterate the silly jeep mobs. There's nothing like taking one out w/the RPG and having the wreckage fly over your head.

Same with the outposts. BUt I agree with the general boredom comments as well - I think I'm just going to wrap up the main missions and be done with it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 30, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> I've actually sort of come to enjoy devising new ways to obliterate the silly jeep mobs. There's nothing like taking one out w/the RPG and having the wreckage fly over your head.
> 
> Same with the outposts. BUt I agree with the general boredom comments as well - *I think I'm just going to wrap up the main missions and be done with it*.



Thats my plan as well. I gotta get my $54 worth.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ I have just started driving off-road to avoid the jeep mobs. I just ususally drive through jungle and desert


----------



## rampage (Oct 30, 2008)

i have to addmit my pet hate in the game is the respawning of of guys when you are a few hundred meters away from them, if they come back after 20>30 min of game time that would eb alot better, as finding new and fun ways to take out out posts/ small bases, nothing beats the flare gun  its a great way of setting every thing alight...  i have just started playing with the mortor but i havent mastered it yet... dose anyone actualy use the morter on a regular basis ???


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 30, 2008)

The mortar is pretty difficult since you can only carry 3 rounds at a time...I was going to practice outside the weapons shop but I really couldn't be bothered at this point. RPG or Flamer is more fun!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

i got the 4 round grenade launcer with extra ammo... i could complete 2 missions between needing more ammo. you had about 30 rounds, and one round could take out 5 guys if you did it right, or a one shot jeep 

P.S i finished 2 days ago.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Oct 31, 2008)

any one getting CTD's with no error's ?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> any one getting CTD's with no error's ?



run in DX9 and revert to cat 8.9. that helped most people.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> run in DX9 and revert to cat 8.9. that helped most people.



thx for the info


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 31, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> I've actually sort of come to enjoy devising new ways to obliterate the silly jeep mobs. There's nothing like taking one out w/the RPG and having the wreckage fly over your head.
> 
> Same with the outposts. BUt I agree with the general boredom comments as well - I think I'm just going to wrap up the main missions and be done with it.


not me man i ain't bored at all. i don't even understand the concept of rushing through a game. i mean what for?

i haven't played for two days but will play tonight. i'm about seven hours in and only 8% done. i love it!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2008)

rampage said:


> i have to addmit my pet hate in the game is the respawning of of guys when you are a few hundred meters away from them, if they come back after 20>30 min of game time that would eb alot better, as finding new and fun ways to take out out posts/ small bases, nothing beats the flare gun  its a great way of setting every thing alight...  i have just started playing with the mortor but i havent mastered it yet... dose anyone actualy use the morter on a regular basis ???


Considering how much trouble the AI causes with it, the thought crossed my mind on numerous occasions.  I never did though.  On my second play through, I will most likely be carrying the M249 in that slot.  I had a Carl G and RPG for the longest time but only once or twice actually used it.  Actually, I think the AS50 + Uzi is all I need.  Never really even use that "special" slot. XD


----------



## ntdouglas (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not getting something guys. I made it to the safe house checkpoint. I now can't grab any meds. I continue to play then fall out of the vehicle and start sniffling and shit and die. When I see a med's box it is glowing but I can't open it. wtf


----------



## Jeno (Oct 31, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> any one getting CTD's with no error's ?



yep! try turning off the AA


----------



## Kursah (Oct 31, 2008)

Loving the game but having issues on the MP side of things...my buddy is doing a dedicated host server, but we can't seem to download custom maps from him while playing, it'll show the download screen and pretty much timeout, saying download failed. Though he's had issues with his router lately, I've yet to try to host a game, not sure if my 5.0 DSL is up to the task for this game or not.

But we just upload our custom maps to our forum and place them in the dir, I love the fact the maps are so small in size, makes for very fast downloads. Just dunno how to get them to upload correctly on his end...I've yet to go up and check his ports, but he has the ports forwarding. Oh well, aside from that, having a blast!

I do need to get back into the SP game though, I have a long ways to go in that!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

map transfers are on a different port to the game. he'll need to forward more ports.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 31, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> How old are you Live or Die?



20 why can some one tell me why i cant join any games in farcry it says can't join this match at this time try again later


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> I'm not getting something guys. I made it to the safe house checkpoint. I now can't grab any meds. I continue to play then fall out of the vehicle and start sniffling and shit and die. When I see a med's box it is glowing but I can't open it. wtf


A malaria attack?  You need to press the use medi-kit button.  You should have pills with you all the time and you get them through underground missions.  The medi-kits you see laying around have those syringes.  If you can't pick up the medi-kit, that means you already have as many syringes as you can carry.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 31, 2008)

i found out you have to disable Hamachi network driver or farcry work load into any games


----------



## chaotic_uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeno said:


> yep! try turning off the AA




not running with AA turned on , still get the CTD's in dx9


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2008)

chaotic_uk said:


> not running with AA turned on , still get the CTD's in dx9



tried updating sound card drivers? if that doesnt work, sacrifice a chicken to Bill Gates.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 31, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> I'm not getting something guys. I made it to the safe house checkpoint. I now can't grab any meds. I continue to play then fall out of the vehicle and start sniffling and shit and die. When I see a med's box it is glowing but I can't open it. wtf



Hey...didn't someone have the same problem, and it was caused by their sound drivers? I sware it's back on some of the earlier pages in this thread; I just can't find it. Two people..were talking about it..


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 1, 2008)

I have syringes, and when I fall out of the car I press h to heal right? But then he's trying to empty what looks to be an empty medicine bottle. Is the syringes the meds, or is there pills also?


----------



## newconroer (Nov 1, 2008)

Ya, unfortunatley syringes and medication is on the same button, whether you remap it or not.

When you have a Malaria attack, wait a second or two and then heal. Otherwise, if you are injured, and you heal too quickly, it will use a syringe first instead ;/


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 1, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Ya, unfortunatley syringes and medication is on the same button, whether you remap it or not.
> 
> When you have a Malaria attack, wait a second or two and then heal. Otherwise, if you are injured, and you heal too quickly, it will use a syringe first instead ;/




Yeah, so when I go down sniffling I just hit the h button right? I do that, die then I end up back at the slauterhouse with that guy asking me how I've survived outside of my mothers belly so long.lol


----------



## newconroer (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, if you don't see him popping a pill, then it's not working obviously.

Try remapping the key to something else and see what happens. Are you sure you HAVE the malaria pills in your possession?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, you don't have malaria pills until a little while in when you go to the church and the preacher gives you some.

Also, you get a malaria attack if you go some place you aren't allowed to.  At the beginning, that's pretty much everywhere.  You can tell where you can't go on the map by the light red areas.  There is several times when the malaria attack is a scripted sequence, that is, it happens in order to progress the story.


Heh, if you fall out of the car, you're pressing the medi-kit button too late.  You have to do it almost immediately after you see signs of an attack (that weird looking crap around the perimeter of the screen).


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 1, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Well, if you don't see him popping a pill, then it's not working obviously.
> 
> Try remapping the key to something else and see what happens. Are you sure you HAVE the malaria pills in your possession?





No pills. He pulls out a bottle and its empty. Where do you get the pills? I thought the glowing med boxes have them, but I can't open them. Another question, in the safe house theres a glowing cot, I hit the e button and now I have a clock or watch in my possesion. What do I do with it? Maybe thats part of my problem.


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 1, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, you don't have malaria pills until a little while in when you go to the church and the preacher gives you some.
> 
> Also, you get a malaria attack if you go some place you aren't allowed to.  At the beginning, that's pretty much everywhere.  You can tell where you can't go on the map by the light red areas.  There is several times when the malaria attack is a scripted sequence, that is, it happens in order to progress the story.
> 
> ...



Ok, I am pressing the h button too late. So will the syringes cure the malaria until I get the pills? Also, where do you go after the safe house.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> No pills. He pulls out a bottle and its empty. Where do you get the pills? I thought the glowing med boxes have them, but I can't open them. Another question, in the safe house theres a glowing cot, I hit the e button and now I have a clock or watch in my possesion. What do I do with it? Maybe thats part of my problem.



priest. you have to do the mission for the priest, or you wont have any pills to take.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, the priest in the center town will give you the pills. He's a part of the main story, and it shouldn't be long until you're supposed to go see him.

No, the syringes only heal. And they'll only work when you have more than one bar of health. If you have one bar or less, hitting the healing button will cause your player to pull a life saving maneuver, like removing a bullet from his limbs, or popping a broken bone back into place.

You can only pickup syringes from the medical kits/boxes if you have less than five (or is it four..). But you can extend your syringe capacity from upgrades later on.

It's always a good rule of thumb, that when you're near a syringe box, to hit the heal button to see if you're wounded, and then if so, grab the new syringes.


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, but where do I go after safe house?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2008)

I think Mike's Bar.  It's Southeast of the city (Pala).  You have to go into, and back out of, the city to reach it.

Open up your map and look for the icon with the ! on it.  That's where you need to be.


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, call me a noob, but how do you open up the map?


----------



## DEFEATEST (Nov 1, 2008)

ok ntdouglas, dude, open your options and look under controls and find out where your main keys are. Also after your map is up you can use "R" to scroll the map in or out for the bigger picture. There was like a 1 hour tutorial in the beginning of the game. Were  you drunk? Also you use the clock to sleep and you use "a" and "d" button to move the time forward on the clock and then hit "e" and you sleep that time away.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2008)

map = 5. change map view size, R.


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 2, 2008)

DEFEATEST said:


> ok ntdouglas, dude, open your options and look under controls and find out where your main keys are. Also after your map is up you can use "R" to scroll the map in or out for the bigger picture. There was like a 1 hour tutorial in the beginning of the game. Were  you drunk? Also you use the clock to sleep and you use "a" and "d" button to move the time forward on the clock and then hit "e" and you sleep that time away.




lol Thanks dude. No I wasn't drunk or shit faced. lol It was so long I was in and out of my computer room while it was going on. Far cry, crysis and warhead seemed so easy compared to this. Plus at my age you tend to miss things.lol


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmm,  almost forgot I had farcry 2 installed....  when I get back to it after fallout3,  think I'll use the bus system to get around,  don't have to keep killing same ppl over and over...


----------



## Kursah (Nov 2, 2008)

fallout 3 is fun, but it's not a true shooter, still a hoot tho. I still like this game even after fallout 3. Damn glad I got both of em, I think both needs patched, but FC2 definately needs some serious patching out of the two.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 2, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Hmm,  almost forgot I had farcry 2 installed....  when I get back to it after fallout3,  think I'll use the bus system to get around,  don't have to keep killing same ppl over and over...



You still have to kill the same people over and over for missions.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2008)

fallout 3 has one main advantage over this. the V.A.T.S thingo. it just makes combat more fun, when you get pause/bullet time, and excessive gibs


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 2, 2008)

I just got Deadspace and all I can say is 

Deadspace  Far Cry 2

I know that both games are way different but one is quite a bit more fun than the other.


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> You still have to kill the same people over and over for missions.



At first, but they get harder, and the story get's a little better after some time.  We already know you don't like the game.  Anyways, I just finally finished it tonight doubt I will be playing it again anytime soon.  Mabye when I have nothing else to play and I feel like making different choices in the game.  I thought I made the right choices the first time around... Everyone dies.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> At first, but they get harder, and the story get's a little better after some time.  We already know you don't like the game.  Anyways, I just finally finished it tonight doubt I will be playing it again anytime soon.  Mabye when I have nothing else to play and I feel like making different choices in the game.  I thought I made the right choices the first time around... Everyone dies.



no no, you didnt make the right choice.
The right choice was everone dies in FIRE.


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol!  It was mainly sniper rounds.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the game but its not what I really wanted it to be, I thought that if you went into a small little village and kill everyone you can loot the goodies but theres nothing to get which sucks for me. I wished it was more RPG style.

The graphics are fantastic and physics and fire!! My system is set to ultra high with 1680x1050 with AA2 and AF4 and theres no lag at all.

Once I got my hands on Fallout 3 I have not turned back to farcry 2.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't get the sense of satisfaction of when I go back to a village or spot that I've destructed and killed everyone and see everything the way I left it.  fc2 doesn't seem to have any kind of thread.  fallout3 rox.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 2, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I like the game but its not what I really wanted it to be, I thought that if you went into a small little village and kill everyone you can loot the goodies but theres nothing to get which sucks for me. I wished it was more RPG style.
> 
> The graphics are fantastic and physics and fire!! My system is set to ultra high with 1680x1050 with AA2 and AF4 and theres no lag at all.
> 
> Once I got my hands on Fallout 3 I have not turned back to farcry 2.




Why did you set 4AF?


----------



## Jeno (Nov 2, 2008)

any one know why the arms dealer is never in? the last time i did a job for him was on wednesday     ive got every weapon (thats unlocked) and almost all of the upgrades and stuff!


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 3, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I like the game but its not what I really wanted it to be, I thought that if you went into a small little village and kill everyone you can loot the goodies but theres nothing to get which sucks for me. I wished it was more RPG style.
> 
> The graphics are fantastic and physics and fire!! My system is set to ultra high with 1680x1050 with AA2 and AF4 and theres no lag at all.
> 
> Once I got my hands on Fallout 3 I have not turned back to farcry 2.


i understand this more now that i have played the game more. its a good game, but long and not very varied so far. i haven't played the past two or three days and haven't missed it. and Clear Sky, which i have just started, seems more intriguing. although i'm very confused as to what to do in that one. and i don't like being "guided" to different locations. just let me go there

right now i can't seem to get guided to where i need to be 


FC2 on the other hand is all about action, and gameplay is good. but i pretty much know what to expect thus far every time i play. being just 10% in maybe i more will be revealed? i felt it got kind of repetitive while doing missions to unlock weapons. three straight missions were "stop the convey carrying a shipment of arms." great, but each mission was much like the next

however then it throws a great mission my way (fetching some files for some chick at a train yard)  and man that was 100% action. and great. i looked upon the train yard from above, fired a crap load of flares down into it (the flare gun is awesome to start fires with) and when the whole thing was blazing i just ran down and started kicking ass and taking names! it was great 

so yeah i'm still with it. but a little more variety would be nice coming up


----------



## Jeno (Nov 3, 2008)

^ yes some of the missions are repetitive in an assassins creed stile :|
and yeah the flare gun pwns if you fire a flare into a guy he catches fire lol!


----------



## Kursah (Nov 4, 2008)

Well after a couple weeks of experiencing this game, I have some thoughts I'd like to express of it.

First off, I'd like to say I like the concept, the gameplay is fun, I like the amount of freedom provided, the graphics are pretty damn good, and crisp. Plus performance on every rig I've tried (all NV based) has been great at their performance levels. There was a ton of hype built up around this game, I usually nay-say a game with as much hype as this game had because usually they fall short, this one did, but it still brought some cool things to the table that can be improved upon in future games (ubi or not). For a game that only uses just over 3GB of my HDD (not including saved games or tiny 3.5mb or less MP maps), this game does a lot...bang-per-MB this game pulls off a lot. If more games were rated this way, this one would rank up very high...unfortunately they aren't for a reason.

Things I've gotten sick of are the norm that you've read in this thread, in SP the random jeeps and the refilled too quickly outposts do become an annoyance, I still like to destroy and kill in different ways, and I do make the best of it. I do find the SP part of the game very entertaining, the story is ok, but if ever allowed to mod the SP part of the game I can see some cooling things happening for sure. 

The MP part of the game is a hoot, especially when you have a clan or a bunch of friends, you have a very nicely designed map creator that is actually pretty capable, and I find it easy to use, learn and fun to create new maps. Unfortunately, you cannot use custom maps in the Ranked part of the MP game, you're limited to the maps provided with the game from UBI. Hosting a game is easy, my 5.0DSL had no issues with 16 player matches. But there are the random disconnects, occasional bug such as grenade launchers at point blank range not causing a kill, but you get a suicide for it...sometimes not being able to change or upgrade kits, my buddy even went invisible to where he was not on the roster, but he was on our team, we could not see him but the other side could. Little things like this can add up over time, and make a very fun game a very tedious experience that you want to like. I still enjoy this game, and I do want to continue liking this game, but it needs patched...NOW! I just got done hosting some games, seems the whole FC2 online kept getting restarted, me and about 12 of my clan-mates all kept getting disconnected at the same time...we're dotted across the US and Canada all using different ISP's, etc. Maybe it's a North America thing, but I don't think UBI was properly prepared. Now initially I had no issues with MP for the first few days at least...but the last few days have become a headach and an annoyance.

That's about it for my rant atm, I love this game, and will continue to play it, I'm also working on World In Conflict, C&C 3 Kanes Wrath, and Fallout 3. But since my clan is primarily FC2 atm, we will continue to endure and hope something comes of actual support...c'mon Ubi show us you can do it...I didn't pay 50 bucks for a game that feels as-if it went from Alpha to Gold...so fix it. This game was still worth it to me, fortunately, I know many of you have grown to dislike the game, I can't blame ya, but I'm very stubborn, and I do very much enjoy it, but this BS is getting tiresome.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone with similar system spec as mine have FC2? I would love to get this game but I'm all about eye candy too. If I cant run it damn near maxed out I wont bother. I currently run Fallout 3 almost maxed out if thats any indication. The specs are under my name.


----------



## ChromeDome (Nov 5, 2008)

i just got done doing the "Kill The Police Chief" mission. i also stole the ledger as a side mission. it was cool 

they key to _really_ enjoying this game is to give yourself a little break from it. its perfect if you don't have a lot of time to play or play it every few days. it'll surprise you and is a lot of fun

fire is good


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, now I am starting to hate this game. I have managed to get myself into the top 200 players and this Vote system is totally ruining the game.

I was winning 2 games last night (FFA), and both times when I had 22 kills, I was voted/kicked out of the room. Bunch of wussies online. Seriously, rather the be competitve they vote to kick you out. I am 100% sure it was the guy in second place that started the vote...Good tactic, but very lame. They need to remove the voting system. PLus all the other people have to stop, in the middle of FFA, and vote. How stupid.

Oh yeah it was automatch and several people in the room where higher ranked then me.


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 6, 2008)

are ther no tweaks out for this game yet?? i goolged it but found nothing except for the patch


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 7, 2008)

Can any one tell me how to get this dumb message off my screen it wont go away tried saving dieing u name it the message is (you have safely escaped the cease fire zone)


----------



## Bow (Nov 7, 2008)

I am sure this has been covered I just don't see it, but how do I get my full screen back in multiplayer?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 7, 2008)

Bow said:


> I am sure this has been covered I just don't see it, but how do I get my full screen back in multiplayer?



Alt+Enter


----------



## Bow (Nov 8, 2008)

yep I'm a dumbass


----------



## newconroer (Nov 9, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does anyone with similar system spec as mine have FC2? I would love to get this game but I'm all about eye candy too. If I cant run it damn near maxed out I wont bother. I currently run Fallout 3 almost maxed out if thats any indication. The specs are under my name.






Whilst I don't have a similar spec, I know people with 8800GT seem to do fine, although they had Intel chips.

Your main issue may come with running it under DX10, but you lose very little visually by using DX9. 

When you're out and about in the sparse flora outlands, frames should be consistently high and smooth; more dense jungle style area they may come down a tad; and  when in building / populated areas where more AA is in effect, you'll hit your lowest, though it shouldn't ever drop so much that your combat fluidness is disrupted.

Ultimatley, it's not going to be as smooth as Fallout 3, but then again, Fallout 3 is far from demanding.


Check out the Far Cry 2 performance guide thread to get some ideas.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lost my status*

My son played my game on a new game and now when i go to the game which I was half way thru it starts at the first level. How do I get my level back or did I lose everything ?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2008)

boise49ers said:


> My son played my game on a new game and now when i go to the game which I was half way thru it starts at the first level. How do I get my level back or did I lose everything ?



load your save game, instead of hitting continue.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 9, 2008)

Mussels said:


> load your save game, instead of hitting continue.



I did and it is what he played


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2008)

boise49ers said:


> I did and it is what he played



if you're loading a quicksave or autosave, it means he saved over the top of it. you should have made proper saves, before letting him start. load one of those.


----------



## jimmyme (Nov 9, 2008)

Has anyone noticed, but i think that the 'quicksave' saves a new file each time? or it this just me missing something?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2008)

jimmyme said:


> Has anyone noticed, but i think that the 'quicksave' saves a new file each time? or it this just me missing something?



nope. another reason to hate the game. it seriously does make a new save every time.
after completing the game once, i have 1.73GB of save files thanks to quicksaves.


----------



## jimmyme (Nov 9, 2008)

lol smells of consoles to me....also why those save boxes are...well...useless....
lol its quite the laughing-stock on some levels!


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 9, 2008)

Mussels said:


> if you're loading a quicksave or autosave, it means he saved over the top of it. you should have made proper saves, before letting him start. load one of those.




I got it back. I'm only at 25% , but man I didn't want to start at the beginning.
This game is pretty repetetive, I still am enjoying it.


----------



## Borba72 (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't read all 23 pages on this topic, but
What is the problem with the RPG?
Yesterday I fired my RPG upon an incoming enemy jeep, it just bounced off and exploded some meters away from the target, is it a bug or they do function that way in real life?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 11, 2008)

Borba72 said:


> I didn't read all 23 pages on this topic, but
> What is the problem with the RPG?
> Yesterday I fired my RPG upon an incoming enemy jeep, it just bounced off and exploded some meters away from the target, is it a bug or they do function that way in real life?



If you hit the jeep at an angle, it sometimes bounces off (yes in RL as well) and it sometimes hit.  It should always hit if you are perpendicular.


----------



## Borba72 (Nov 11, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If you hit the jeep at an angle, it sometimes bounces off (yes in RL as well) and it sometimes hit.  It should always hit if you are perpendicular.



I know that it must travel some distance for the explosive to arm itself but I WAS some distance away...thanks!


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 12, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> Can any one tell me how to get this dumb message off my screen it wont go away tried saving dieing u name it the message is (you have safely escaped the cease fire zone)



lol Are you trying to get to the priest in  pala? I get the same message. And call me a dumbass but how do you get to the priest in pala? I've been stuck on this for a week. Is the church in pala with all the goons or what? Because theres alot of goons in there. lol


----------



## Borba72 (Nov 12, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> lol Are you trying to get to the priest in  pala? I get the same message. And call me a dumbass but how do you get to the priest in pala? I've been stuck on this for a week. Is the church in pala with all the goons or what? Because theres alot of goons in there. lol



You search around the building marked as the objective for an entrance...eventually you'll find it. It's hard to find because it's dark. Walk around the building and keep looking, you'll see a door.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2008)

*Full screen*



Live OR Die said:


> Alt+Enter



I got my new 4800 series card last night and played with it for 2 hours before I got it to work right. Do not try and OC the 4870 1 gb card. It totally screwed up the driver and card. I had to take the drivers out twice to get rid of artifacts popping up on the screen and freezing it. 
I researched and it may be a voltage issue on the 1 gig cards.
I also do not have a full screen for Far Cry 2 any more. According to the post I read it may be as simple as just hitting to keys mentioned in the quote above. Has any one else had any or all of these issues?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 5, 2009)

just though i would drop my benchie score. max settings, 1024X1028, action scene


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 5, 2009)

yea when my games start non full screen i just hit alt+enter


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Mar 3, 2009)

what setting can my rig get up to (approximately) in fc2?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> what setting can my rig get up to (approximately) in fc2?



a mix of low and medium settings, with that screen resolution, a P4 and a 7600.

You'll definately be able to find settings it runs smooth at, but looks will be sacrificed.


----------

